# T3H UB3R BU1LD (12 Cores of 1337)(SR-2'S ALIVE -pix)



## H3||scr3am

Hey Guys, my next/upcoming build will be a 12 core behemoth housed inside of a Mountain Mods Ascension. The Board that will host this system is the Evga SR-2, housing dual Xeon X5650s. Everything will be water cooled (CPUs, GPU, Possibly NB/SB and mosfets) with dual loops. Rough estimated cost on this bad boy: 4.5G







Go Big or Go Home









Parts:

PSU: Silverstone 1500W Strider - have
GPUs: 2x GTX480 - have
RAM: 12GB (6 x 2GB) G.Skill Pi 1600 DDR3 - have
CPUs: 2x Xeon X5650 - have
SSD: 30GB Vertex - have
HDD: 500GB WD for apps/storage (will probably get dual 1TB F1s later for raided storage/apps) - have
DVD: LG Blu-ray reader/DVD writer combo drive w/ lightscribe - have
Case: Extended Mountain Mods Ascension: - have
- Acrylic Color Smoked Grey
- Back Panel Fan Spacing 15mm
- Back Panel Type 10 PCI Hoizon
- Finish Black Wrinkle
- Front Panel Fan Spacing 15mm
- Front Panel Type Standard
- Motherboard Tray HPTX (EVGA SR-2)
- Side 1 Big Window Panel
- Side 2 Big Window Panel
- Side 3 Big Window Panel

Watercooling:
2x EK Supreme HF Full Copper - have
2x DD Full coverage full copper GTX480 Waterblock - have
1x Natemandoo Custom Full Copper SR-2 Block Set
3x GTX360s (3 if I can find one more...) with push/pull configurations of Scythe S-Flex 1900rpm fans - have
1x XSPC dual bay Split reservoir with bits power stop fittings - have
Tygon 1/2" tubing - have
1x Iwaki RD-30 - have - TY CD
1x DD D5 with DCThermal Top - have

will update with pics as things arrive, I'm stoked









PICS:
1, 2, 3, 4, 5, SR-2 (6), 7, 8 POST

also check out my other threads on this build:
Planning
Watercooling plan
and my wanted thread looking for parts


----------



## Swiftes

Subbed.


----------



## swat565

Your build will make baby Jesus cry...


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Holy hell. S to the ubbed.


----------



## swat565

Ok.... I'm going to say it...
Dare I ask why??!
You better at least fold the ***** out of the rig


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


Originally Posted by *swat565* 
Ok.... I'm going to say it...
Dare I ask why??!
You better at least fold the ***** out of the rig









um have you not seen my folding rank/farms? of course it will fold







24 threads... 3 8core VMs... should pump 100k/day on cores alone... plus the 480GTX.... 120k? we'll see... if it puts out 100-125k/day I'll probably sell off my dedicated folding rigs as they take a lot of power and generate a ton of heat... as will this thing lol


----------



## swat565

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 
um have you not seen my folding rank/farms? of course it will fold







24 threads... 3 8core VMs... should pump 100k/day on cores alone... plus the 480GTX.... 120k? we'll see... if it puts out 100-125k/day I'll probably sell off my dedicated folding rigs as they take a lot of power and generate a ton of heat... as will this thing lol









All I can say is I am jealous, and have been waiting to see someone build when I saw EVGA's add in my inbox. D:
I would love to do a small folding farm, but I can't image the power bill...


----------



## Killhouse

Suuuuuubbed :O


----------



## ardentx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 
Hey Guys, my next/upcoming build will be a 12 core behemoth housed inside of a Mountain Mods Ascension. The Board that will host this system is the Evga SR-2, housing dual Xeon X5650s. Everything will be water cooled (CPUs, GPU, Possibly NB/SB and mosfets) with dual loops. Rough estimated cost on this bad boy: 4.5G







Go Big or Go Home









Parts:

PSU: Silverstone 1500W Strider - ordered
GPU: GTX480
RAM: 12GB (6 x 2GB) G.Skill Pi 1600 DDR3 - ordered
CPUs: 2x Xeon X5650
*SSD: 30GB Vertex - bought*
*HDD: 500GB WD for apps/storage (will probably get dual 1TB F1s later for raided storage/apps)* - have
DVD: LG Blu-ray reader/DVD writer combo drive w/ lightscribe - ordered
Case: Mountain Mods Ascension: - ordered

- Acrylic Color Smoked Grey

- Back Panel Fan Spacing 15mm

- Back Panel Type 10 PCI

- Finish Black Wrinkle

- Front Panel Fan Spacing 15mm

- Front Panel Type Standard

- Motherboard Tray HPTX (EVGA SR-2)

- Side 1 Big Window Panel

- Side 2 Big Window Panel

- Side 3 Original Panel

Watercooling:
2x D-Tek FuZions with quad split nozzles and nahfljhy brass mounts - have/ordered
2x GTX360s (3 if I can find one more...) with push/pull configurations of Scythe S-Flex 1900rpm fans - have/ordered
1x XSPC dual bay Split reservoir with bits power stop fittings
Tygon 1/2" tubing through out... possibly silver...
1x Iwaki RD-30 - bought
1x DD D5 with DCThermal Top - have

will update with pics as things arrive, I'm stoked









also check out my other threads on this build:
Planning
Watercooling plan
and my wanted thread looking for parts

Surely you can do better than that? Get 4 2TB hitachi Saturns in RAID10 and A couple of 64GB SSDs in RAID0.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ardentx* 
Surely you can do better than that? Get 4 2TB hitachi Saturns in RAID10 and A couple of 64GB SSDs in RAID0.

I'm sure I could, but I still have payments to make


----------



## BLADEY

overkill to the max!!

Glad we live up to our name!

Good on you enjoy your horse power!


----------



## H3||scr3am

lol I'm sure I will, I'm just tired of waiting for all this stuff to be released







They're such teases... announcing things months in advance, having it posted in thier online store but you can't buy it... :'(


----------



## linkin93

Ha, I'm sure they'd gladly take your money and then make you wait for it to be released









Subbed.


----------



## BLADEY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


lol I'm sure I will, I'm just tired of waiting for all this stuff to be released







They're such teases... announcing things months in advance, having it posted in thier online store but you can't buy it... :'(


i live in a country a million miles from everywhere so i have a week to wait after you guys get it so i guess i'm used to it, Good luck anyhow just please don't spring a leak on all that hardware!!


----------



## Coolwaters

your out let only puts out 1650w. so your cutting it close. if your going to overclock or use close to 100% of the PSU make sure u have nothing else plugged in to that outlet.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Coolwaters*


your out let only puts out 1650w. so your cutting it close. if your going to overclock or use close to 100% of the PSU make sure u have nothing else plugged in to that outlet.


well shimano's results seem to suggest that the draw is near 1400W with 4x GTX285s.... and dual hexa cores... but I'll only be runnign a single GPU... I really hope that I can have my PC and Audio running on the same outlet lol...

250W/channel power amp, and a tube amp and tube DAC... and my modem, router, and tube clock...that's all I ask lol...


----------



## ardentx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


well shimano's results seem to suggest that the draw is near 1400W with 4x GTX285s.... and dual hexa cores... but I'll only be runnign a single GPU... I really hope that I can have my PC and Audio running on the same outlet lol...

250W/channel power amp, and a tube amp and tube DAC... and my modem, router, and tube clock...that's all I ask lol...


You know what's really bad? That with our PCs we are actually having to worry about the amount of power the HOUSE can provide haha. Up until recently you could plug any power supply in and not have to worry, now with 1500W+ another story.


----------



## Sanders54

Subbed.

Also, it should work if using no more than 2x GPUs on the same outlet


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sanders54*


Subbed.

Also, it should work if using no more than 2x GPUs on the same outlet










lol SLi GTX480s was my first upgrade idea when they start falling in price


----------



## Goobers

I was planning something similar. cept with a few 920's, subbed to the roof though. i wanna see this in action.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Goobers*


I was planning something similar. cept with a few 920's, subbed to the roof though. i wanna see this in action.


but you do realize the SR-2 will not accept dual i7 920s? for dual processors the chips need dual QPi, and that is only found in the Xeon X5 series specifically for now... and the i7 985X doesn't have dual QPi either...


----------



## Goobers

lol yeah i havent done any research into it and as soon as i posted it i kinda knew 920's probably wouldn't be compatible. otherwise everyone would be doin it. I dont have the money either way but it was one of those. "if i had a million dollars" moments. look foward to seeing the end result of this beast.

thanks for the heads up anyway.


----------



## H3||scr3am

RAM arrived today, and I have another package that i missed taking delivery of to pickup at the post office









also ordered:

XSPC split reservoir
DD fatboy barbs
some fan grills
and some long black sata cables


----------



## KusH

nom nom nom Can I has that? lol


----------



## PickledStiff

1337 will be the average frame rate in benchmarks.

Subbed.


----------



## wolfrifle16

You should ditch the Silverstone PSU for the Antec 1200w OC one, which is also the one made by eVGA for this board specifically. The Silverstone one also gives off massive electromagnetic radiation, if memory serves me correctly.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wolfrifle16*


You should ditch the Silverstone PSU for the Antec 1200w OC one, which is also the one made by eVGA for this board specifically. The Silverstone one also gives off massive electromagnetic radiation, if memory serves me correctly.


well The silverstone one has all the needed hookups, and I've been using silverstone PSUs for ever now, they're a brand I trust, plus it's modular, and 300W more... so I could possibly go dual 480GTX in future...


----------



## THEoBZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


well shimano's results seem to suggest that the draw is near 1400W with 4x GTX285s.... and dual hexa cores... but I'll only be runnign a single GPU... I really hope that I can have my PC and Audio running on the same outlet lol...

250W/channel power amp, and a tube amp and tube DAC... and my modem, router, and tube clock...that's all I ask lol...


You'll be fine.


----------



## Xcelsior

Jebus Christ man. Unreal subbed!


----------



## H3||scr3am

The package from the Post office was my Iwaki R30 from CD, thank you CD









and just got confirmation that my case shipped out







hurrah









edit: updated OP


----------



## KusH

w00t w00t pics too please









And if your really a sweetheart maybe some benchies????


----------



## H3||scr3am

pics will come as more gear arrives, and benches for sure







I need more HWpoints lol


----------



## steven937595

MOAR GRAPHICS!!! Serious bottleneck unless your only folding. Would love to see some benchies XD

-subbed


----------



## nolimits882000

Can't wait to see what this does! Subbed


----------



## TheOcelot

When you get bored of all that can I have somethin? :3


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheOcelot*


When you get bored of all that can I have somethin? :3


message me in like 3-4 years


----------



## H3||scr3am

FuZion from clox arrived, another missed delivery (this time from DHL) and I have no clue what it is lol... guess I'll figure that out today when they deliver it... depending on what arrives today, pics may appear









oh yeah, and the FERMI NDA ends today, moar woot


----------



## Hey Zeus

Ohhh Myyyyy


----------



## Sanders54

Secks incoming.


----------



## tanderson

go big or go home eh!


----------



## Killhouse

Pics or the kitty gets it!


----------



## H3||scr3am

Pics should come today hoping a few more things arrive









nom nom nom nom


----------



## superbabosheki

Sounds great, can't wait to see them


----------



## H3||scr3am

KABOOM, MY WALLET JUST BLEW A HOLE!!!!

INVOICE #: 3779090 P *03779090*
NETLINK COMPUTER INC./NCIX.com Unit 1880-4151 Hazelbridge Way, Richmond, BC, V6X4J7, CANADA TEL: 604-233-0308 FAX: 604-233-0313 GST Registration #: 89655 1041
SOLD TO: SHIP TO: 
Invoice Date: 30-Mar-2010
H3||scr3am
1337 Uber Ave.
Cambridge, ON
Tel: 1-800-ROFL-PWN 
1280465

H3||scr3am
1337 Uber Ave.
Cambridge, ON
Tel: 1-800-ROFL-PWN 
1280465

Branch: 
Customer ID: 1280465
Sales Rep: Wai Hung Pang
Term: COD
Ship Via: Ground Shipping Promo via CanadaPost
Currency: CANADIAN DOLLAR 
SKU Description Qty Price Amount 
02449M X5650 XEON 6C 2.66G 12MB [BX80614X5650] [Reg. $1,109.83] 2 $1,109.83 $2,219.66 
51900 EVGA GeForce GTX 480 Fermi 700MHZ 1536MB GDDR5 2XDVI MINI-HDMI PCI-E Video Card [015-P3-1480-AR]
*First 30 days limited warranty through NCIX.com. The remainder of the lifetime warranty is provided directly by the manufacturer. 1 $539.99 $539.99

Shipping & Handling: $0.00 
Shipping Insurance (1.5%): $41.39 
SUBTOTAL: $2,801.04 
GST(5%): $140.05 
No PST - Outside B.C.: $0.00 
TOTAL: CAD $2,941.09 
BALANCE DUE: $2,941.09

______________________________________________
Customer's Signature, I have read and agreed the Terms And Conditions Of Sale,which is available at the back of this invoice or at the NCIX.COM website

WARRANTY & RETURN POLICY: (1) Your original receipt is required and a valid ID may be required for all returns, exchanges, and warranty repair services. (2) We accept returns and exchanges within 15 days from the date of purchase for unopened products in its original condition and packaging. (3) Opened non-defective product returns and exchanges are subject to manufacturer and a 15% restocking fee. (4) Return or exchange must be made within 15 days from the date of purchase. (5) No returns or exchanges on customized, configure-to-order, or special order products, blank media, consumables, clearance items, and products labeled as "No Return". (6) No returns on computer software & licenses, opened video games, and opened DVD movies. Due to copyright laws, you may exchange these items for the same title if the original is defective. (7) All products are covered by manufacture's warranty unless otherwise noted. After 30 days, please contact the manufacturer for warranty services. (8) No refunds on labour or installation services. (9) This Return Policy is subject to change without notice. For the complete Sales Policy, please visit www.ncix.com.

REMIT TO
Netlink Computer Inc
#105 - 4620 Viking Way
Richmond BC V6V2L5
Payment Slips
No payment slip found.


----------



## chatch15117

^^ LOL $3k.

Name this system TEH PWNZOR









EDIT: Why a 480 over SLI470? I think I'm going to SLI470 when the cards come back in stock. Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chatch15117*


^^ LOL $3k.

Name this system TEH PWNZOR









EDIT: Why a 480 over SLI470? I think I'm going to SLI470 when the cards come back in stock. Can't wait to see pics!


well frankly 470 SLI will be $200ish more... and I plan on going GTX480SLi later when prices drop...


----------



## chatch15117

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


well frankly 470 SLI will be $200ish more... and I plan on going GTX480SLi later when prices drop...


OH nice! 480SLI is even better







. Hopefully they will drop to the normal price of $439.99 soon. Do you think the 470 will drop any? I think it's a great value as it is, but $319.99 would really







the 5850.

Can't wait for pics!


----------



## KarmaKiller

Subb'd
Can't wait to see this beast.


----------



## H3||scr3am

bah, figured out I'm going to need the Extension kit to the ascension if i want dual rads in the front with push/pull, and even that will be cutting it... so I'll order that tomorrow... (my CC is maxed right now lol) and I received a GTX360 rad from carlitos today







hopefully more will arrive tomorrow


----------



## Sanders54

Pictures!


----------



## Baldy

This build is so epic, it deserves 4 dedicated threads.









Can't wait to see how it turns out. It's going to be like a mini folding farm packed into one helluva large box. >.>


----------



## H3||scr3am

Depending on what arrived today I'll post pics later...

put in my order for the extension kit... man I'm practically going to have another ascension case lying around... maybe I'll sell it...


----------



## H3||scr3am

Pics:


----------



## unlimitedro

this is only 3000?


----------



## _Marvin_

Good, I've been thinking of a SR-2 build for some time, but mine involved the Evga PSU, more 2000Mhz ram and Phase Change cooling for the Cpus. You need to get to 4.5Ghz


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


Originally Posted by *unlimitedro* 
this is only 3000?

no lol, the CPUs and GPU were $3000 alone, still need the PSU, RAM, cooling, case, etc, etc lol... it'll be closer to $5000 when it's all said and done.


----------



## Etra1n

this reminds me of a couple years back when I would select the most expensive options on the alienware website to see how awesome/expensive my selection could be.


----------



## TheLastPriest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Etra1n*


this reminds me of a couple years back when I would select the most expensive options on the alienware website to see how awesome/expensive my selection could be.


Guilty of doing that on MANY occasions, generally occurs right after buying a lotto ticket lol


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Yeah, but this guy actually went through with the build


----------



## Wiremaster

I'm salivating. Needless to say,








posts are required.


----------



## H3||scr3am

hopefully more stuff should arrive this week:

PSU is shipped, all the fans are shipped, some CCFLs, another brass mount from nahfljhy, the case, the extension kit, etc etc. lol...


----------



## scottath

whens the mobo come ?


----------



## H3||scr3am

lol it's not even up forsale yet :'( so I have no idea...


----------



## carayan

I require a multitude of new pants. You up for adopting kids from australia? XD


----------



## just a noob

Pardon my asking, but why D-tek cpu blocks?


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:



Originally Posted by *just a noob*


Pardon my asking, but why D-tek cpu blocks?


Cheap and effective... why what would you suggest? The Enzotech Sapphire? EK High Flow, HeatKiller 3.0s? Really maybe, I'll eventually grab up some Stinger V8s









Case arrived today, as well as my turbulence RAM fans, will post some more pics tomorrow


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Not a big fan of the acrylic cases but interested to see how this will turn out.


----------



## mrfajita

This build will already cost more than my car


----------



## caraboose

Haven't read the whole thread.
Why only 1 GTX480? Why not 2 or 3 to accompany rig... or Hell, even 4?

Other than that. Jealousy factor is like a million.


----------



## SinX7

Holy shizzle! Whats your job?! Damn UBER Build!


----------



## cs_maan

Sub'd





















I need a bib, and a lot of free time to never look away from this thread until I see the final build.


----------



## greg8west

Cant wait to see this! Subbed!


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:



Originally Posted by *caraboose*


Haven't read the whole thread.
Why only 1 GTX480? Why not 2 or 3 to accompany rig... or Hell, even 4?

Other than that. Jealousy factor is like a million.


because my goal was $5grand and each additional card costs $650 with card + block... and add s/h and customs... killer...

I'll probably add another GTX480 for SLi Down the road after some price drops...

EDIT: also added myself to the notification list for the DD GTX480 block

http://www.dangerden.com/store/produ...45&cat=0&page=


----------



## GBob314

My question is, is there any way this will be ready for Chimp? That would be amazing.


----------



## Xaero252

I love you.


----------



## H3||scr3am

No real Idea, still waiting on the release of the Mobo, and GPU... even if I could simply have the CPUs churning in 24 threaded native linux with -bigadv it'd make a ton of points... I'm hoping I start getting the key components in soon to start getting it really going, but currently, sadly, it's a lot of the less important stuff that is arriving/for sale.


----------



## Xaero252

We need a distributed computing system to compute this build.


----------



## Rebel4055

I jizzed in mah pants and sub'd!


----------



## H3||scr3am

iandh has sponsored me some Silver killcoils







He rocks









these will keep my loop clean of evil green nasties/algae









Thanks iandh


----------



## just a noob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


Cheap and effective... why what would you suggest? The Enzotech Sapphire? EK High Flow, HeatKiller 3.0s? Really maybe, I'll eventually grab up some Stinger V8s









Case arrived today, as well as my turbulence RAM fans, will post some more pics tomorrow










I would go with these or the EK supreme HF's


----------



## Dark Torcher

I would love to see your results since I'm also planning on a similar build using the SR-2 and dual X5650s, but I'm waiting until Nov-Jan for better prices and parts (GTX495, new SSDs, better use of SATA III/USB 3.0, better cpu, etc), and also I plan on using Enzotech Sapphires unless some newer waterblock comes out. Have fun with that build, it will do 100k+ PPD overclocked.


----------



## H3||scr3am

There will be no such thing as a GTX495 the power usage and heat is too much, but best of luck on your build









PSU arrived today, started assembling the Case today. Also 12 S-Flexes arrived, and 2 15" CCFLs. Still waiting on the extension kit to arrive before I complete putting the case together. Blu-Ray drive arrived aswell. Will post some pics this friday/weekend.


----------



## sgdude

you need to get 2 more GTX 480s. LOL. Seriously though, nice build.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Just put in my order for the all copper GTX480 waterblock, going to need to get some gloves just to touch it....

Products ordered
SKUProductItem priceQuantityTotal

GPU-6900-CCDD-GTX480 All Copper Version
Options:
Fitting Size: 1/2 OD for 1/2 ID Tubing
Extra Mounting Hardware: None - Will use original screws
Single Slot PCI Bracket: Yes
Optional SLI Fitting: No thanks
Video Card to Cool: evga GTX480
$139.95 1$139.95
FIT-D100Delrin Tee
Options:
3/8 OD Fittings: None
1/2 OD Fittings: Fat Boy Standard x3
1/4 OD Fittings: None
Threaded Plugs: None
$13.49 2$26.98
Subtotal: $166.93
Reward Points Discount: $12.00
Shipping cost: $28.59

Total: $183.52

haha, having a little back and forth with the President of DangerDen:

I was the first to get my order in







WIN!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
I must ask, was I the first to get my order through?










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jeremy of DD*
Lol, yes you were. Then a guy in Italy! I've been working on the benchmarking and overclocking tonight. I don't have a good voltage mod program. I think the evga release will do that just fine but it isn't available for general download (1.9.2).


----------



## H3||scr3am

Alright, weekend update







case and extension kit have arrived, and I assembled the case







and installed the PSU







still waiting on the release of the SR-2 MoBo.

Asked NCIX about my GTX480 seems it'll ship this week







ordered a bunch more stuff for this rig, and it will now be 3 radiators







wheeeeeeee!

Pictures!


















































































enjoi!


----------



## sccr64472

I don't think I've ever heard of anyone w/cing a Southbridge








I didn't read all of the threads, are you still planning on doing this? If so, what are you hoping to gain? Btw, fun build! New toys are better than old toys


----------



## H3||scr3am

South bridges are totally watercoolable lol







um better RAID speeds/stability? I dunno not much to gain per se on the i7s... really I'm hoping for a nice looking full coverage water block for the board.... instead of the giant eyesore that is the Boards cooler currently. DD has it on thier list as I'm sure other manufacturers do as well... but everyone is still waiting for it to hit the market


----------



## nzgroller

why not samsung spinpoint f3's (1tb) in raid, this build will be amazing


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nzgroller* 
why not samsung spinpoint f3's (1tb) in raid, this build will be amazing

I might actually go with one of the new velociraptors







but that'll be later down the road... maybe 2 in raid0


----------



## zxo0oxz

Call evga and tell them you need the sr2 for chimp challange


----------



## DUNC4N

Good stuff man, thanks for sharing. I shall build vicarously through you...


----------



## Dream Desire

I need to get myself one of those Xeon X5650's maybe I could get 5.3ghz on water who knows. BTW where did you buy them from?
---Gl with the new rig makes mine look like an Entry Level Pc


----------



## zorpnic

Oh, you can go to double hell with gasoline pants on. I am JEALOUS! Subbed


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zxo0oxz* 









Call evga and tell them you need the sr2 for chimp challange

But I won't fold for their team, they'll tell me to chimp off, if they hold it back until the CC is over, I will cry...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DUNC4N* 
Good stuff man, thanks for sharing. I shall build vicarously through you...









I am intrigued and gratified, thank you









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dream Desire* 
I need to get myself one of those Xeon X5650's maybe I could get 5.3ghz on water who knows. BTW where did you buy them from?
---Gl with the new rig makes mine look like an Entry Level Pc









I called all of the large etailers in Canada, and NCIX was able to order them for me, but I had to call in the order and do it over email... but better then none at all.. int he US you can get them through provantage.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zorpnic* 
Oh, you can go to double hell with gasoline pants on. I am JEALOUS! Subbed

Um, well it'll probably make my 1 bedroom apt hot as hell, does that count? lol and thanks for subbing


----------



## Ruckol1

wow.. unreal.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ruckol1*


wow.. unreal.


heh, glad to see another fellow Canadian posting here







hopefully the SR-2 goes up for sale this week, I really am tired of waiting on it


----------



## TheOcelot

Only one gtx 480?!

subbed


----------



## MaxFTW

Hacker >.>

(Yes i am jealous)


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheOcelot* 
Only one gtx 480?!

subbed









... for now... maybe 2 when prices drop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxFTW* 
Hacker >.>

(Yes i am jealous)

Don't bash my job







white hats protect you, just remember that


----------



## slickwilly

You sir are a "Computer Geek" and I mean that with the deepest respect.

subbed.


----------



## Nelson2011

man my q6600 would feel like a celeron to those cpu's lol


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slickwilly*


You sir are a "Computer Geek" and I mean that with the deepest respect.

subbed.


Geek, yes for sure, thank you









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nelson2011*


man my q6600 would feel like a celeron to those cpu's lol


hehehe I know what you mean, mine will too, hence why I'll be putting them down (selling) after I'm done this build.


----------



## KusH

moar pics plz


----------



## slickwilly

Is EVGA forth coming with your SR2 motherboard or are they hording them for the Chimp challenge


----------



## Sneblot

That is going to be sick hope you can get it ready for chimp. By the way whats with all this subbing?


----------



## darkraid

sweet. this is soooo subbed! looking forward to more updates!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sneblot*


That is going to be sick hope you can get it ready for chimp. By the way whats with all this subbing?


People are subscribing to the thread so they will be notified when people post here as not to miss any updates. To do this, you can either click thread tools then subscribe, or set yourself up to automatically be subscribed to any thread you post in. This is what I, as well as many other members do, so we can follow threads and not forget about them!

And with that, subbed. Can't wait to see this pan out.

Also, H3||, go register over at EVGA (if you're not already) in case they do a promotion allowing their members to get the SR2 early. II wouldn't be surprise if they did this "promo" so their members could get a hold of them for the Chimp Challenge but no one else could.


----------



## KusH

sLaPPa DAT BASS MON


----------



## Clox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


Alright, weekend update







case and extension kit have arrived, and I assembled the case







and installed the PSU







still waiting on the release of the SR-2 MoBo.

Asked NCIX about my GTX480 seems it'll ship this week







ordered a bunch more stuff for this rig, and it will now be 3 radiators







wheeeeeeee!

Pictures!



















enjoi!


Hey something looks familiar thar







Love the brass mounts, this thing is gonna be a beast!


----------



## godofdeath

ah how envious i am of people with jobs and deep pockets


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KusH* 
sLaPPa DAT BASS MON









Weren't you the one that said that last time too?

lol, never gets old.


----------



## KusH

Everytime I see you post I always say it to myself, or I post it







lol.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KusH*


moar pics plz










Will do on the weekend I work all week, but some stuff did come yesterday









Quote:



Originally Posted by *slickwilly*


Is EVGA forth coming with your SR2 motherboard or are they hording them for the Chimp challenge


As far as I know, they haven't done or said anything, I've been on the notification list forever, and I've been trolling the SR-2 Forums, still no release date or updates









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sneblot*


That is going to be sick hope you can get it ready for chimp. By the way whats with all this subbing?


People subscribe to make sure they don't miss anything, you should too









Quote:



Originally Posted by *darkraid*


sweet. this is soooo subbed! looking forward to more updates!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


People are subscribing to the thread so they will be notified when people post here as not to miss any updates. To do this, you can either click thread tools then subscribe, or set yourself up to automatically be subscribed to any thread you post in. This is what I, as well as many other members do, so we can follow threads and not forget about them!

And with that, subbed. Can't wait to see this pan out.

Also, H3||, go register over at EVGA (if you're not already) in case they do a promotion allowing their members to get the SR2 early. II wouldn't be surprise if they did this "promo" so their members could get a hold of them for the Chimp Challenge but no one else could.


already registered







I hope it comes out soon, I'm getting tired of all the waiting lol.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KusH*


sLaPPa DAT BASS MON










Mah 15" Sub good enough?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Clox*


Hey something looks familiar thar







Love the brass mounts, this thing is gonna be a beast!


Yes Clox, thanks again, one of those blocks is your old baby







but now it's been pimped out and upgraded







WIN!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


ah how envious i am of people with jobs and deep pockets


Well best of luck finding employment mate, I hate seeing people suffer in these economic down times







and thanks for looking


----------



## trivium nate

in!


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trivium nate* 
in!

welcome


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Gah. I want you to get this SR2!!


----------



## Swiftes

Looking super boss


----------



## The_Rocker

I love builds like this.

But one GPU and one small SSD are a let down! :-(


----------



## k4m1k4z3

yeah, one GPU... but its the best single GPU he could buy right now.
I think he said more could come later...

I hope that board becomes available soon


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


Gah. I want you to get this SR2!!


SAME! Thanks









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Swiftes*


Looking super boss










Thank you









Quote:



Originally Posted by *The_Rocker*


I love builds like this.

But one GPU and one small SSD are a let down! :-(


lol QQ Moar







, I'm waiting on SATA3 SSDs and price drops for another GTX480 SLi.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


yeah, one GPU... but its the best single GPU he could buy right now.
I think he said more could come later...

I hope that board becomes available soon










Yea I'll probably add another GTX480 for SLi later, I mean the board supports up to 4x SLi


----------



## _Marvin_

Any progress?


----------



## firewarrior1

wow wow wow 
how many psu's does this need?


----------



## Nburnes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *firewarrior1*


wow wow wow 
how many psu's does this need?


I believe it is only 1 1500w Silverstone


----------



## Eduardv

OMG TeH L33t!


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_Marvin_* 
Any progress?

Still waiting on SR-2 to go for sale...

another GTX360 rad arrived Friday

My DD GTX480 block was held up at customs for 5 days, finally got through on Friday, but never arrived, expect it early next week









Quote:


Originally Posted by *firewarrior1* 
wow wow wow
how many psu's does this need?

1... for now, any tri/quad SLi (with these cards) will need multiple, but the case supports it, so it'll be fine.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nburnes* 
I believe it is only 1 1500w Silverstone

again, for now, but thanks









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eduardv* 
OMG TeH L33t!

hence t3h n4m3


----------



## H3||scr3am

PICTUREZ!!!!! GTX480 waterblock arrived









Ooh, a package from Danger Den, What's inside?








ooohhhh, Delrin T fittings and a brass stopper
















and whats underneath that?








A Free DD T-Shirt







WIN!








But what is this? a box
















whats inside?








ooohhhh baggie
















Does that say GTX-480?








Hrmmmm....








whats under here?








OMG sexxy, and heavy







mmmmm








And the Underside


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Pretttyyyyyyyyyy!


----------



## jetplane48

good thing i subbed to this thread early on... so far, i am loving it~


----------



## r34p3rex

Epic build, can I have it? I'll give you half my liver


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
Pretttyyyyyyyyyy!

I kno rite









Quote:


Originally Posted by *jetplane48* 
good thing i subbed to this thread early on... so far, i am loving it~

Thank you







although I need to take some better pics of it in the light









Quote:


Originally Posted by *r34p3rex* 
Epic build, can I have it? I'll give you half my liver

y only half? surely this is worth more then that







look at the pretty copper


















AND, THE GOLDEN TRIFECTA!


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


y only half? surely this is worth more then that







look at the pretty copper










Give it a few days/week and it'll grow into a full liver!


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 
I kno rite









Thank you







although I need to take some better pics of it in the light









y only half? surely this is worth more then that







look at the pretty copper


















AND, THE GOLDEN TRIFECTA!

















Very nice H3||scr3am you should see if nafljhy could make you a couple mounts out of copper to match that chunk-O-copper you have there









Sadly when the block is mounted and the card installed you can mot see the copper vary well, I know I have an EVGA water block on my GTX 285


----------



## Dhoulmagus

wow, subbed


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


Originally Posted by *r34p3rex* 
Give it a few days/week and it'll grow into a full liver!









lol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slickwilly* 
Very nice H3||scr3am you should see if nafljhy could make you a couple mounts out of copper to match that chunk-O-copper you have there









Sadly when the block is mounted and the card installed you can mot see the copper vary well, I know I have an EVGA water block on my GTX 285

Yes, I know, I've been looking for a couple EK Supreme High Flows in Full Copper lately as an alternative/upgrade









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Serious_Don* 
wow, subbed

Thanks


----------



## nafljhy

well this looks interesting good sir.

and those look oddly familiar.









EDIT:
http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/ekwaekhffuco.html

or

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/heatkiller1366.html

those two are good choices.


----------



## Cindex

Mind. Blown.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


well this looks interesting good sir.

and those look oddly familiar.









EDIT: 
http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/ekwaekhffuco.html

or

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/heatkiller1366.html

those two are good choices.


Yes, but costly, $200 on two CPU blocks, when I already have 2, that's a third of another GTX480...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cindex*


Mind. Blown.


Lol, thanks


----------



## KusH

nom nom nom


----------



## 1337LutZ

subbed, cant wait


----------



## _Marvin_

That GPU waterblock is massive! I love it.

You Must get a Godlike OC out of your hardware.


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


Yes, but costly, $200 on two CPU blocks, when I already have 2, that's a third of another GTX480...

Lol, thanks










good point.


----------



## H3||scr3am

YAY!!!!! GTX480 inbound









Tracking Information (One per package)
Ship ByTracking NumberShipping Date
Current Tracking number for this order
Purolator Ground HBW00009257004-20-10 04:51 PM
Note: Tracking numbers provided include all items in this shipment. Refer to the bottom of the page for backorder items if applicable. Please inspect your shipment when it arrives and report any missing items as soon as possible, preferably within 24 hours.
If you ordered several items to be delivered to the same address, we may send them to you in separate boxes to give you the speediest service. Rest assured--this will not affect your shipping charges.

Shipping Summary
Ship to: H3||scr3am
Order #:0
Invoice #:3779090
Date:2010-03-30

Back ordered
This product has been back ordered and will be shipped as soon as we receive additional stock. You will not be charged any additional shipping for this item.
SKUDescriptionQty
102449MX5650 XEON 6C 2.66G 12MB2

Shipped
SKUDescriptionQty
1.51900EVGA GeForce GTX 480 Fermi 700MHZ 1536MB GDDR5 2XDVI MINI-HDMI PCI-E Video Card1
Barcode: 51900 183666 1S/N: RAR04-20-10 04:11 PM

For more information about your order , please call us at Toll Free 1-877-NCIX-777 or send us a message Monday-Friday 9:30am to 5:30pm Pacific Standard Time.

Thank you for shopping @ Netlink Computer Inc (ncix.com)


----------



## Sanders54

Hot damn! Only waiting on the SR-2 + CPUs then


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sanders54* 
Hot damn! Only waiting on the SR-2 + CPUs then









The list says the CPU's are ordered!


----------



## 125837

So it does, but they haven;t shipped yet


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

EVGA! RELEASE THE DAMN SR-2!!

caps


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sanders54* 
Hot damn! Only waiting on the SR-2 + CPUs then









Yep... Getting impatient on the SR-2 Release









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shane1244* 
The list says the CPU's are ordered!









Yes they have, see 

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LAF* 
So it does, but they haven;t shipped yet

Yeah, sadly







and they're really slow to update me on what the status is too









Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
EVGA! RELEASE THE DAMN SR-2!!

caps

Yeah, I know, I'm impatient too, it's unfair they're showing it off and setting new world records with it mean while no one can even buy it or put their name down for it


----------



## chriskaz

I think everyone dreamed of this build when they saw the SR-2. Props to you for seeing it done. Subbed.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chriskaz* 
I think everyone dreamed of this build when they saw the SR-2. Props to you for seeing it done. Subbed.

You mean you didn't dream of an additional 3 GTX480s and the added water cooling gear for them? I know I did, but my wallet isn't fat enough, although on a funny side note, i received a raise yesterday lol...


----------



## TurboHertz

Another great Canadian build!


----------



## chriskaz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


You mean you didn't dream of an additional 3 GTX480s and the added water cooling gear for them?


Lol







That's out of control! You would spend maybe 1/2 of what you already have on those and the ridiculous car radiators needed to cool them babies. But then again you just got a raise..and judging from what I've read you probably will in a couple months anyway.


----------



## caraboose

You know you really should get 2 - 3 more 480 waterblocks and 2 - 3 more 480s... Then run a dedicated 240v power line to the computer. Then you can sell your furnace because you wont need it after that much heat generated from computer.


----------



## Wiremaster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *caraboose*


You know you really should get 2 - 3 more 480 waterblocks and 2 - 3 more 480s... Then run a dedicated 240v power line to the computer. Then you can sell your furnace because you wont need it after that much heat generated from computer.


^This.

Just set your radiators in front of a fan, and route it to your ducting. VICTORY!.


----------



## _Marvin_

Be patient man; just imagine the awesomeness of 24 cores (virtual) and 4 gtx 480 SLI.


----------



## KusH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_Marvin_*


Be patient man; just imagine the awesomeness of 24 cores threads and 4 gtx 480 SLI.


Fixed


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Have you convinced EVGA to give you an approximate release yet?


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:



Originally Posted by *caraboose*


You know you really should get 2 - 3 more 480 waterblocks and 2 - 3 more 480s... Then run a dedicated 240v power line to the computer. Then you can sell your furnace because you wont need it after that much heat generated from computer.


Hah, I'm already contemplating a dedicated circuit for this machine...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wiremaster*


^This.

Just set your radiators in front of a fan, and route it to your ducting. VICTORY!.


Lol... what about in the summer?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_Marvin_*


Be patient man; just imagine the awesomeness of 24 cores and 4 gtx 480 SLI.


Yeah, maybe some day... but 4x SLi really doesn't scale to the games I play, but the folding power would be immense I'm sure







The real issue, is that each GTX480 requires a 240 rad... so 4x 240, we need 2x 480s. I do not have room for that, unless I get the triple quad side panel, then I'd need 4x GTX480 rads, 24 MORE fans (already have 20x 120mm and 2x 60mm) and the additional cost would be killer right now... maybe after I sell my other rigs, I'll look at slowly acquiring up the other parts







and if I did 4x GTX480s I'd need another iwaki pump to push the water through all the blocks in series quickly...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KusH*


Fixed










yes and no, 12 cores + 12 logical threads







not 24 of either, or









Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


Have you convinced EVGA to give you an approximate release yet?


NO :'( It's still a WAG as to when it'll be coming... :'(

BUT:

My GTX480 arrived today







Got a teeshirt with it









also ordered 3x airbox 360s, and 25' of Tygon 1/2" ID 3/4" OD Tubing to finish up the water loop...

And, the rest of my fans that were on backorder shipped today









pics to come tomorrow


----------



## Ruckol1

I'm coming to Cambridge the day of your ETA delivery, signing for your package then running.

edit: address pls


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruckol1* 
I'm coming to Cambridge the day of your ETA delivery, signing for your package then running.

edit: address pls

lol, you're welcome to come, but you're not jacking my package







you can just drool @ the bench scores







*I'll be drooling too*


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 
lol, you're welcome to come, but you're not jacking my package







you can just drool @ the bench scores







*I'll be drooling too*









I should take a day trip to Ontario just to check this monster out..


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Dude.

You need to beat someone up at EVGA. Don't they know you have almost _everything_ you need *except* for the SR-2?!

Maybe they'll send you one early if you come armed.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
Dude.

You need to beat someone up at EVGA. Don't they know you have almost _everything_ you need *except* for the SR-2?!

Maybe they'll send you one early if you come armed.

lol go in armed with the case from the XFX 5970 Special Edition #68, be like "look at what you made me dooooooooo!!!!!!!" *pretend to open fire* *get pulled off the premesis, and put on a "no SR-2 4 U list"* *put case to head* *pull trigger*


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


lol go in armed with the case from the XFX 5970 Special Edition #68, be like "look at what you made me dooooooooo!!!!!!!" *pretend to open fire* *get pulled off the premesis, and put on a "no SR-2 4 U list"* *put case to head* *pull trigger*


But _maybeeeee_ they'll say, "Hey, you really want this board AND you're waiting for it to build a new rig for which you already have all the parts. Take it for free and let us know how it works!"


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
But _maybeeeee_ they'll say, "Hey, you really want this board AND you're waiting for it to build a new rig for which you already have all the parts. Take it for free and let us know how it works!"

hahaha if only









and GTX 480 Pictures







and some more good news, my Xeons shipped today


----------



## KusH

nom nom nom


----------



## Lt.JD

Sweet build man, I'm jealous in a good way!


----------



## steven937595

Needs more GPU. A dash of raid, a touch of SSD, 2 marinated/soaked Xeons, and on the biggest platter you have ever seen(SR2). This is really shaping up to be one fantastic meal!
nom nom nom


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KusH* 
nom nom nom









my thought's exactly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lt.JD* 
Sweet build man, I'm jealous in a good way!

Thanks









Quote:


Originally Posted by *steven937595* 
Needs more GPU. A dash of raid, a touch of SSD, 2 marinated/soaked Xeons, and on the biggest platter you have ever seen(SR2). This is really shaping up to be one fantastic meal!
nom nom nom

um it is not edible


----------



## H3||scr3am

XEONS ARRIVED


----------



## Chaos Assasson

are those volts right on those boxes lol 1.6v on a 32nm


----------



## skatpex99

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 
XEONS ARRIVED


































Just beautiful


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson* 
are those volts right on those boxes lol 1.6v on a 32nm

I'd say not, but at least it'll give me power to RMA after I fry them up in that volt range







the sticker said 1.6.... what do you mean I gave it too much Vcore?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skatpex99* 
Just beautiful









Iknorite? I'm tempted to open the boxes, but I'll wait until the SR-2 is for sale and mine is on it's way first...


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson* 
are those volts right on those boxes lol 1.6v on a 32nm


----------



## KarmaKiller

*faints*


----------



## Lt.JD

62,000 PPD with those babies:http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cpu...x5650-review/9


----------



## Psynixx

H3||scr3am, your my hero, sub'd


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slickwilly* 































Spec sheet says VID range is up to 1.3V

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KarmaKiller* 
*faints*


















Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lt.JD* 
62,000 PPD with those babies:http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cpu...x5650-review/9

Ugh, that has to be wrong... 1x 920 puts out nearly 35k points with big adv... so with 3x the core/thread count i was expecting to break 100k ppd.... hopefully 1x linux VM will do it, or maybe 3x, or possibly 4x will be better, I'll find out









but thanks for the link









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Psynixx* 
H3||scr3am, your my hero, sub'd









YAY!







thanks for subbing


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Yeah, those scores aren't using bigadv... they're also not overclocked!


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
Yeah, those scores aren't using bigadv... they're also not overclocked!

Good, because I will be using both, but it does say it was using big adv in the article/report


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


Good, because I will be using both, but it does say it was using big adv in the article/report


They had dual quad core Xeon's getting 26K with bigadv??


----------



## epidemic

Get the motherboard now! I am gonna need new pants when you get the mobo.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Every day that passes, I like EVGA less and less.

Bastards ran around showing everyone how awesome the motherboard is MONTHS ago. They even set a few WRs with it... and now they won't share! They must not have graduated kindergarten!


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


Originally Posted by *epidemic* 
Get the motherboard now! I am gonna need new pants when you get the mobo.

Tell EVGA that... I'm overnighting this thing whenever it goes up for sale...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
Every day that passes, I like EVGA less and less.

Bastards ran around showing everyone how awesome the motherboard is MONTHS ago. They even set a few WRs with it... and now they won't share! They must not have graduated kindergarten!

Yeah, i was not happy when they posted about the Shamino and K|ngp|n meetup and breaking all the 3Dmark records :'(


----------



## thx1138

Sorry if I missed this. Do you plan on using this for folding? Can't imagine the ppd output...


----------



## KusH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thx1138*


Sorry if I missed this. Do you plan on using this for folding? Can't imagine the ppd output...


He will be using this rig for the chimp challenge if evga ever releases the damn board.


----------



## Psynixx

man it would suck if u found out that the board will never come out...
knock on wood, hope it comes out soon


----------



## nafljhy

hah, you know what i think, i bet EVGA has a bunch of these already that are going to be used for the chimp challenge. won't release it until afterwards?

evil fiends....


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


hah, you know what i think, i bet EVGA has a bunch of these already that are going to be used for the chimp challenge. won't release it until afterwards?

evil fiends....


Been thinking the same thing.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thx1138*


Sorry if I missed this. Do you plan on using this for folding? Can't imagine the ppd output...


Heh, do I look like the non folding sort to you? I'm hoping for 100k PPD+ with -bigadv

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KusH*


He will be using this rig for the chimp challenge if evga ever releases the damn board.


yeah, let us hope...

they sent me this today, to further tease...

http://www.evga.com/newsletter/ENL_2010-04-28/

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Psynixx*


man it would suck if u found out that the board will never come out...
knock on wood, hope it comes out soon










I'd get the supermicro dual 1336 motherboard, and call it a loss on thier part...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


hah, you know what i think, i bet EVGA has a bunch of these already that are going to be used for the chimp challenge. won't release it until afterwards?

evil fiends....


the rumor mill states that etailers are already receiving shipments of these and that the release is coming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


Been thinking the same thing.










<- Evga

Side Note: FrozenCPU order arrived today









20' of Tubing
3x 360 airboxes


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Do you need anything besides the board? Because if they release it like May 2nd or so, you could get overnight set that bugger up and start foldinnnnn powahhh.


----------



## H3||scr3am

I'm hoping early May release


----------



## LemonSlice

If they don't end up releasing in time, you should get a different dual-1366 to hold your Xeons over for the CC


----------



## Ruckol1

Quick question to op.

What are you doing with your old setup? I may be wtb if prices aren't bad. shipping wont be more than 10-15~


----------



## Somenamehere

*cross fingers* Hope the board is released in a few days so you can possibly use it for the CC.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ruckol1*


Quick question to op.

What are you doing with your old setup? I may be wtb if prices aren't bad. shipping wont be more than 10-15~


YGPM!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Somenamehere*


*cross fingers* Hope the board is released in a few days so you can possibly use it for the CC.


I'm hoping for it as soon as possible :S but even if it did come out Monday, customs could hold it for up to a week :S let's just hope that doesn't occur









In other news, started attempting to install my radiators to the case with the airbox360s on them, figured out my screws are too short to go through the dust filter, case, fan and then the airbox, so I had to order some new ones off of ebay, hopefully they get here quickly









all my fans are here and accounted for, basically just waiting on the Mobo now


----------



## MedRed

Crazy build!


----------



## H3||scr3am

W00T! SR-2 MoBos are shipping soon to retailers









Quote:



Originally Posted by *EVGA_JacobF(EVGA Product Manager)*

Please stay tuned we are just about to start shipping!


----------



## Volcom13

What was in your old rig?

If it was an 800D or 5870/5970 I'm sooooo interested!


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Volcom13*


What was in your old rig?

If it was an 800D or 5870/5970 I'm sooooo interested!


Sorry mate, no luck:

8800GTX
Q6600
P5K Deluxe
FuZion WB
Liang D5 Vario
GTX360 Rad
3x thunderblades
8800GS folding card
Auzentech Prelude X-FI
TT Armor case with 250mm side fan


----------



## Volcom13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


Sorry mate, no luck:

8800GTX
Q6600
P5K Deluxe
FuZion WB
Liang D5 Vario
GTX360 Rad
3x thunderblades
8800GS folding card
Auzentech Prelude X-FI
TT Armor case with 250mm side fan


Darn. ):


----------



## nafljhy

is it gonna get to you on time for the CC hellscream?


----------



## k4m1k4z3

If its only shipping to the retailers soon, sadly, it probably wont make it to him in time... especially if it has to go through customs









Nonetheless, we look forward to when you get it.


----------



## nafljhy

that does suck..









but yea, we needs to see pics!!!


----------



## LemonSlice

EVGA is probably purposely not releasing it to win the CC


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
is it gonna get to you on time for the CC hellscream?

Hopefully? but at the rate EVGApes is going it won't come in time









Quote:


Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3* 
If its only shipping to the retailers soon, sadly, it probably wont make it to him in time... especially if it has to go through customs









Nonetheless, we look forward to when you get it.









As do I







I hope to get it sooner rather then later, I'll be highly annoyed if it only arrives on the 19th, as I'm away for the May long weekend









Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
that does suck..









but yea, we needs to see pics!!!









I need the motherboard lol, not much I can do without it lol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LemonSlice* 
EVGA is probably purposely not releasing it to win the CC









It's crossed my mind at times :S


----------



## Warmachine

Hello H3||scr3am !!

I'm a fan of your choice of PC case and Watercooling system. Nice baby you have.

I would like if you don't mind you help me to make my WC system please. I hope the SR2 will be release soon too









I'm gonna make a topic in watercooling section. all suggestion will be welcome


----------



## H3||scr3am

evga has got to be the dumbest company on the face of this earth in terms of thier marketing strategy and sales... I finally get a notification email saying the board is in stock, i get to it 15 minutes after it's come through, and they're all gone... *** is with all this teaser BS? they're like 2 months late getting it to market, and they only have 20? I mean I believe that a 15 minute response time is more then quick enough to warrant me getting one... this is just getting dumb, am I going to have to make F5 scripts and troll thier website to get one? if so, that is super stupid.

/rant


----------



## H3||scr3am

Finally got the longer screws, starting to mount the radiators internally...

Pix:

































all my zalman controllers are in


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Subbed ftw








darn, why do i see this so late?

Anyways, this thing(specs) looks really sick.... keep it up


----------



## Wiremaster

Eighteen Fans?!?!?


----------



## nafljhy

could actually be double if he daisy chains two per knob.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Stupid stupid stupid EVGA.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wiremaster* 







Eighteen Fans?!?!?









20 total, 3 360 rads in push/pull = 18 fans that I'll control though


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


20 total, 3 360 rads in push/pull = 18 fans that I'll control though


Dear lord...


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


20 total, 3 360 rads in push/pull = 18 fans that I'll control though


now thats wind!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


now thats wind!










I can naturally create more wind with a lil'bit'o'beans


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


I can naturally create more wind with a lil'bit'o'beans


----------



## MacG32

Nice build.







Hopefully EVGA will produce a board for you. I think they should give you one for free.


----------



## Swiftes

Yeah, if EVGA don't give him the sodding board soon, I am gonna crack some skulls!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

scr3am, I added a special tag just for you.

Since I know that's not exactly allowed... if you delete it would you refrain from citing me?

kthnxbai


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shane1244*


Dear lord...










thats what she said? lol...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


now thats wind!










nah, need some Deltas, I'm using S-Flex fans, quiet mid range...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


I can naturally create more wind with a lil'bit'o'beans


lol :laughen:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MacG32*


Nice build.







Hopefully EVGA will produce a board for you. I think they should give you one for free.










I wish they'd send me one for free, that would be awesome, but highly unlikely...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Swiftes*


Yeah, if EVGA don't give him the sodding board soon, I am gonna crack some skulls!


Lol you and me both, I want to help them by forcefully doing off with thier marketing team... for starters... lol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


scr3am, I added a special tag just for you.

Since I know that's not exactly allowed... if you delete it would you refrain from citing me?

kthnxbai


lol, its appropriate in my books, but if another mod finds issue with it I'm sure they'll give you like 50 infraction points and 12 demerit points on your driver's licence lol


----------



## Dark Torcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


evga has got to be the dumbest company on the face of this earth in terms of thier marketing strategy and sales... I finally get a notification email saying the board is in stock, i get to it 15 minutes after it's come through, and they're all gone... *** is with all this teaser BS? they're like 2 months late getting it to market, and they only have 20? I mean I believe that a 15 minute response time is more then quick enough to warrant me getting one... this is just getting dumb, am I going to have to make F5 scripts and troll thier website to get one? if so, that is super stupid.

/rant


you think that was bad, I thought I was lucky when I saw the email since I just woke up and it seemed like I had nice timing, but the page said notify me, after a couple seconds of f5 mashing I checked the forums to see plenty of likeminded people who had been cheated out of a board


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


lol, its appropriate in my books, but if another mod finds issue with it I'm sure they'll give you like 50 infraction points and 12 demerit points on your driver's licence lol


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dark Torcher* 
you think that was bad, I thought I was lucky when I saw the email since I just woke up and it seemed like I had nice timing, but the page said notify me, after a couple seconds of f5 mashing I checked the forums to see plenty of likeminded people who had been cheated out of a board

Yes, and I'm sure I was one of them... I was quite vocal of how dumb it was...

H3||scr3am


----------



## H3||scr3am

Ugh, still no more SR-2s :'( Well just got back from a road trip to and from TX (I nao haz a car







) So prepare for further updates on this while I wait (impatiently for the SR-2s....)

I have heard... they're not hitting retail until end of June :'(


----------



## Bodycount

@H3||scr3am

I just noticed one of your tags









Dont get me started with evga










*







"Keep ur hammers swingin and don't let your meatloaf!"







*


----------



## nzgroller

wow, this will be amazing when complete, good luck for you

a bit annoying with all the inconveniences so far but you'll pull through

subbed


----------



## Baldy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


Ugh, still no more SR-2s :'( Well just got back from a road trip to and from TX (I nao haz a car







) So prepare for further updates on this while I wait (impatiently for the SR-2s....)

I have heard... they're not hitting retail until end of June :'(


And to think we initially expected this rig to fold for OCN during the CC. >.<

Darn EVGA. D:


----------



## k4m1k4z3

perhaps some other dual socket mobo could be used to pull this all together for a little bit until you can get an evga.


----------



## H3||scr3am

SR-2 Is now preordered... but I guess that could mean it will come whenever it's ready... I'll keep you guys posted.

$45 UPS shipping was the only choice, and I know they'll charge me at the door on top of it... super lame


----------



## jcde7ago

Holy crap...SUBBED!!!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 
SR-2 Is now preordered... but I guess that could mean it will come whenever it's ready... I'll keep you guys posted.

$45 UPS shipping was the only choice, and I know they'll charge me at the door on top of it... super lame









This just proves my tag. Luckily, despite being poopheads, EVGA are champion manufacturers...


----------



## H3||scr3am

Well, June 2nd is the magical day, that is when "All" pre orders are said to ship... lets hope I'm in the "All" category...


----------



## Sanders54

Nice! Not long left now









OT: How was Texas?


----------



## Lt.JD

Charged at the door isn't that weird can't wait to see it though.


----------



## Shane1244

I'll set someone up..:

Jeeze, How can one man posses something so big and powerful!?


----------



## KusH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shane1244*


I'll set someone up..:

Jeeze, How can one man posses something so big and powerful!?


That's what she said... SHAAAAZAAAAMMMMMM


----------



## nzgroller

well goodluck on june 2nd


----------



## H3||scr3am

*super stoked/excited* coming down to the wire!!!!! Second GTX360 Radiator mounted to the rear of the Case.


----------



## KusH

Tomorrow is the big day w00t w00t, can't wait to see some pics


----------



## k4m1k4z3

well, that's when they ship out. I doubt he will get it on his door step the same day...

still good to know that it will be soon.


----------



## _Marvin_

I have an exam on june the second







, but your build will cheer me up.

Can those sticks overclock to 2Ghz?


----------



## H3||scr3am

It's shipped today, set to arrive on the 3rd




































































































tracking


----------



## Positive

Holy**** finally !


----------



## LemonSlice

Ahh the anticipation! You need to make a photoshoot of everything







. Actually, you might as well make a video of you unpacking it in it's glory


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LemonSlice* 
Ahh the anticipation! You need to make a photoshoot of everything







. Actually, you might as well make a video of you unpacking it in it's glory









but but but, that takes setup and stuff.... I'll be like a kid @ christmas, just want to rip it open and get to the goods... then take pictures after the fact to make it look like an unboxing







lol


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 
but but but, that takes setup and stuff.... I'll be like a kid @ christmas, just want to rip it open and get to the goods... then take pictures after the fact to make it look like an unboxing







lol

hah! we wouldn't blame you if that's what you do tomorrow


----------



## LemonSlice

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


but but but, that takes setup and stuff.... I'll be like a kid @ christmas, just want to rip it open and get to the goods... then take pictures after the fact to make it look like an unboxing







lol


We aren't getting pictures until after you've put everything together are we







. You're definitely not going to stop and take pictures unless someone is doing that for you with a build like this


----------



## Willanhanyard

Looks like its going to be AWSOME!


----------



## nafljhy

wooooohoooo!!! it'll get here today!!


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LemonSlice* 
We aren't getting pictures until after you've put everything together are we







. You're definitely not going to stop and take pictures unless someone is doing that for you with a build like this









I'll try to take some pictures for you guys







I'll

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willanhanyard* 
Looks like its going to be AWSOME!

Of course









Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
wooooohoooo!!! it'll get here today!!









I KNOW







I CAN'T WAIT, SLEEPING THIS MORNING WILL BE HARD LOL!


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Dude. ZOMG.









So sub'd.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Mississauga is 1 hr from me, it's cleared customs and should be here before 5PM EST









I don't understand why it was in Mississauga and went back out to Memphis TN though...


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 
Mississauga is 1 hr from me, it's cleared customs and should be here before 5PM EST









I don't understand why it was in Mississauga and went back out to Memphis TN though...

I don't understand why there's a place called "Mississauga."


----------



## Boyboyd

Subbed.

I'm always late to the party.

I want to see a screenshot of the task manager when all 12 cores are working, lol.


----------



## KusH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boydyboyd* 
Subbed.

I'm always late to the party.

I want to see a screenshot of the task manager when all 12 *24* cores are working, lol.

Fixed.
(6x2)x2 Dont forget hyper-threading


----------



## Wishmaker

Nice build , OP!


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KusH* 
Fixed.
(6x2)x2 Dont forget hyper-threading









omg

I almost posted "imagine if those xeons supported HT".

OP: How much did you pay for them if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Dark Torcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


Mississauga is 1 hr from me, it's cleared customs and should be here before 5PM EST









I don't understand why it was in Mississauga and went back out to Memphis TN though...


drats! my plan was foiled!.. :Z


----------



## H3||scr3am

A) IT JUST ARRIVED< I'm uploading pictures to flickr rite now!!!!!!!!!! ITS HUGE, n SEXXY!!!!!


















































































Quote:



Originally Posted by *boydyboyd*


Subbed.

I'm always late to the party.

I want to see a screenshot of the task manager when all 12 cores are working, lol.


heh, I will, I also want to see the windows experience score lol









Quote:



Originally Posted by *KusH*


Fixed.
(6x2)x2 Dont forget hyper-threading










YAR!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*


Nice build , OP!


Thanks









Quote:



Originally Posted by *boydyboyd*


omg

I almost posted "imagine if those xeons supported HT".

OP: How much did you pay for them if you don't mind me asking.


well can I ask if you're Christopher Boyd, aka paperghost? if so I <3 ur work, pm me









otherwise, see this post, it's in CAD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dark Torcher*


drats! my plan was foiled!.. :Z


lolololol you wish!!!!!!


----------



## Bodycount

I guess this makes up alittle being Corsair still has my system and i'm going nuts


----------



## KusH

MOAR PICS MOAR PICS!!!!







dDDDDD


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bodycount*
















I guess this makes up alittle being Corsair still has my system and i'm going nuts

















Well, I've been waiting on this motherboard for MONTHs now lol... finally it's here, I can unbox my Xeons, start fitting things together


----------



## Bodycount

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


Well, I've been waiting on this motherboard for MONTHs now lol... finally it's here, I can unbox my Xeons, start fitting things together










I know man i have been following you









Congrats


----------



## 2Luke2

Hmm, anything together yet? Maybe this is what I need so I'm not CPU bound on my 5 video cards.


----------



## KusH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *2Luke2*


Hmm, anything together yet? Maybe this is what I need so I'm not CPU bound on my 5 video cards.


You mean your 5 gpu's you only have 3 cards installed on that machine not physically 5


----------



## Baldy

I demand moar pics!!!

And, a PPD count would be nice.


----------



## Lt.JD

OMG more pics we demand more pics! I am so living vicariously through you now.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Agh! So you paid... $640? $40 being shipping?


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KusH*


MOAR PICS MOAR PICS!!!!







dDDDDD


Coming









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bodycount*


I know man i have been following you









Congrats









































Quote:



Originally Posted by *2Luke2*


Hmm, anything together yet? Maybe this is what I need so I'm not CPU bound on my 5 video cards.


I've installed the RAM and CPUs, just now.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KusH*


You mean your 5 gpu's you only have 3 cards installed on that machine not physically 5










this









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Baldy*


I demand moar pics!!!

And, a PPD count would be nice.










it JUST got here, have patience lol ppd count will come... smp on 24 cores with -bigadv, lol I can't wait

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lt.JD*


OMG more pics we demand more pics! I am so living vicariously through you now.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


Agh! So you paid... $640? $40 being shipping?


well I got smacked with $91 COD at the door too... so like $750 all said and done, as shipping was $45


----------



## 2Luke2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KusH*


You mean your 5 gpu's you only have 3 cards installed on that machine not physically 5










Yes sir you are correct lol... Just don't tell some of those Nvidia fanboys that, they like to think that because they have two GPUs that they are two cards, but I will give them that they are about as big as two cards each with that aftermarket cooler on them.

@H3||scr3am: Sweet man, I look forward to seeing it all together. Nice job so far!


----------



## H3||scr3am

MOAR PIX:


----------



## Willanhanyard

O my gosh!!!


----------



## savagebunny




----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willanhanyard* 
O my gosh!!!

iknorite?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *savagebunny* 









lol, me too, almost...


----------



## BizzareRide

Things I'm looking forward to from this thread:

*-PPD
-Task Manager shot of 24 threads
-Your electric bill*


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BizzareRide* 
Things I'm looking forward to from this thread:

*-PPD
-Task Manager shot of 24 threads
-Your electric bill*

heh my electric bill... can't be much worse then running 10GPUs folding 24/7


----------



## Bodycount

For now i just want to see it assembled and posting for you with Zero problems


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


well can I ask if you're Christopher Boyd, aka paperghost? if so I <3 ur work, pm me









otherwise, see this post, it's in CAD


You can, but i'm not









Also I admit, I was at work so I skim-read for pics lol. One day i really want to own a dual-processor motherboard.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bodycount*









For now i just want to see it assembled and posting for you with Zero problems










Yeah me too









Quote:



Originally Posted by *boydyboyd*


You can, but i'm not









Also I admit, I was at work so I skim-read for pics lol. One day i really want to own a dual-processor motherboard.


Heh, no worries







maybe you could find an old skull trail on the cheap, although this is definitely the board to have









anyways, going back to bed for a bit, will post more when I get up


----------



## Willanhanyard

Quote:



iknorite?


What?


----------



## SKI_VT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willanhanyard*


What?


it means "I Know right?"
hope i helped


----------



## Bodycount

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willanhanyard*


What?


He said "I know right?"


----------



## Bodycount

Jinx you owe me a SR-2


----------



## SniperXX

Wow truely epic. Glad your a folder, that beast is gonna rip through workunits like nobody's business.


----------



## bwatt22

Looking forward to this build... has a lot to do with where I wanna go next build! Def gonna take any lessons you learn here


----------



## Eduardv

Damn Thats L333333333333333333333333333333337!


----------



## Matt*S.

This may well be one of the most incredible machines I've seen on here. I look forward to seeing finished pictures.


----------



## Sparhawk

shmexy!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BizzareRide* 
Things I'm looking forward to from this thread:

*
-PPD
-Task Manager shot of 24 threads
-Room temp without AC
*

Fixed









That board is soooo hot


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Fold on one CPU, tear apart Crysis on the other? Yes please.


----------



## Wishmaker

This rig is for CC 2011







. Folding on the SR2 and on the GTX 480. Fear us EVGA!!! FEAR US!!!


----------



## xdanisx

Is it possible to only install one i7 on that board?


----------



## bwatt22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Fixed









That board is soooo hot










Room temp w/o AC? LOL 95F?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bwatt22*


Room temp w/o AC? LOL 95F?


I guess it'll be hotter in there....xD


----------



## JacobKay97

HOLY ****.
That is the best build I have ever seen (other than the Jaguar SuperComputer, but you're not far from it







).
I wish someone got a load of 5970's and tore them apart, put in custom LN2-cooling heatsinks water-cooling heatsinks, and modded them to make it into 1 big huge card, with pci-e connectors that went in all the pci-e slots (7). That would require its own PSU.
This is an amazing build.


----------



## Nburnes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*


This rig is for CC 2011







. Folding on the SR2 and on the GTX 480. Fear us EVGA!!! FEAR US!!!










Eh, they have it too.


----------



## wolfrifle16

HURRY UP AND FINISH, WE DONT HAVE ALL DAY TO BE HANGING


----------



## Bodycount

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wolfrifle16* 
HURRY UP AND FINISH, WE DONT HAVE ALL DAY TO BE HANGING

















He's counting 1's and 0's









I have no idea how







I would be too excited








I'd rather set myself on fire,watching paint dry whilst i watch the grass grow that i'm trying to put myself out in then the waiting


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Herro prease?


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bodycount*









Jinx you owe me a SR-2










Lol, somehow, I doubt that will work lol...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SniperXX*


Wow truely epic. Glad your a folder, that beast is gonna rip through workunits like nobody's business.


thats the hope









Quote:



Originally Posted by *bwatt22*


Looking forward to this build... has a lot to do with where I wanna go next build! Def gonna take any lessons you learn here










Well I'll try and post any lessons I learn:

1) you need to change the backplates on the CPUs... (need a torx screw driver)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eduardv*


Damn Thats L333333333333333333333333333333337!










`/35, 17 15









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Matt*S.*


This may well be one of the most incredible machines I've seen on here. I look forward to seeing finished pictures.


Thank you







I'm looking forward to finishing it myself









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sparhawk*


shmexy!


Thanks









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Fixed









lol, 'm looking for a window A/C Unit









That board is soooo hot










Yes, I know, it's super hot









Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


Fold on one CPU, tear apart Crysis on the other? Yes please.


lol, I don't own crysis







so I'll just fold on all 24 cores









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*


This rig is for CC 2011







. Folding on the SR2 and on the GTX 480. Fear us EVGA!!! FEAR US!!!










EVGA makes the SR2 they already have 2 builds in thier forums using it, although one only went with quad core chips...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xdanisx*


Is it possible to only install one i7 on that board?


Yes it is... but I'd say you're better off using one Xeon so that you have the ability to add another one later... where as you CANNOT use 2x i7s EVER.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bwatt22*


Room temp w/o AC? LOL 95F?


we'll see









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


I guess it'll be hotter in there....xD


Yeah...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JacobKay97*


HOLY ****.
That is the best build I have ever seen (other than the Jaguar SuperComputer, but you're not far from it







).
I wish someone got a load of 5970's and tore them apart, put in custom LN2-cooling heatsinks water-cooling heatsinks, and modded them to make it into 1 big huge card, with pci-e connectors that went in all the pci-e slots (7). That would require its own PSU.
This is an amazing build.


Yeah, alright then, thanks









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nburnes*


Eh, they have it too.











Quote:



Originally Posted by *wolfrifle16*


HURRY UP AND FINISH, WE DONT HAVE ALL DAY TO BE HANGING











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bodycount*









He's counting 1's and 0's









I have no idea how







I would be too excited








I'd rather set myself on fire,watching paint dry whilst i watch the grass grow that i'm trying to put myself out in then the waiting

















Sorry guys, I'm a working man... need to sleep before I go to work... also need to find my AS5, and mock up a water loop for leak testing.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


Herro prease?


Hi


----------



## Bodycount

Holy Quote


----------



## TheOcelot

Put it together!!!


----------



## Hawk-nVidia

I will give you a sammich in return of spending 5 minutes alone with your computer


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bodycount*


Holy Quote

















well I needed to reply to the people









Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheOcelot*


Put it together!!!


That is what weekends are for my man









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk-nVidia*


I will give you a sammich in return of spending 5 minutes alone with your computer










I've spent at least a couple hours workign on it today alone already









what's done:

-backplates changed
-installed mounting kit for waterblocks
-Xeons installed
-RAM installed
-Turbulence RAM fans installed

Things to do tomorrow and over the weekend:
-mock up waterloop
-leak test
-install waterloop
-install OS
-bench


----------



## Baldy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


well I needed to reply to the people









That is what weekends are for my man









I've spent at least a couple hours workign on it today alone already









what's done:

-backplates changed
-installed mounting kit for waterblocks
-Xeons installed
-RAM installed
-Turbulence RAM fans installed

Things to do tomorrow and over the weekend:
-mock up waterloop
-leak test
-install waterloop
-install OS
-bench











You expect us to wait until the weekend!?! >.>

Ah well, good things can't be rushed I guess.









Pics of the half-finished set-up pl0x.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Baldy*


You expect us to wait until the weekend!?! >.>

Ah well, good things can't be rushed I guess.









Pics of the half-finished set-up pl0x.










I'm at the office, my weekend begins in 7.5Hrs


----------



## Willanhanyard

Quote:



what's done:

-backplates changed
-*installed mounting kit for waterblocks*
-Xeons installed
-RAM installed
-Turbulence RAM fans installed

Things to do tomorrow and over the weekend:
-*mock up waterloop*
-*leak test*
-*install waterloop*
-install OS
-bench


Its water cooled?! How can this get any better?!!!


----------



## TheOcelot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willanhanyard*


Its water cooled?! How can this get any better?!!!


He could have two gtx 480's instead of one


----------



## bluebunny

cant wait for final product!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willanhanyard* 
Its water cooled?! How can this get any better?!!!

phase cooling?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheOcelot* 
He could have two gtx 480's instead of one









thats the plan down the road... maybe my annual bonus will go towards another one









Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluebunny* 
cant wait for final product!!!!!!!!!!!!1

You and I both


----------



## Willanhanyard

A dual LN2 loop?


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willanhanyard*


A dual LN2 loop?


Nah you cant use LN2 24/7 dual phase change would be epic though.


----------



## caraboose

Want to trade rigs?


----------



## wolfrifle16

pffft...go for 24GB of RAM


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willanhanyard*


A dual LN2 loop?


LN2 Loop? what? LN2 goes in a Pot...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lt.JD*


Nah you cant use LN2 24/7 dual phase change would be epic though.


Yes, it would









Quote:



Originally Posted by *caraboose*


Want to trade rigs?










No thanks









Quote:



Originally Posted by *wolfrifle16*


pffft...go for 24GB of RAM










It's a plan, maybe when DDR3 prices drop a bit more, I want all matching G.Skill Pi RAM...


----------



## Lord Xeb

I am going to be right back, I got to clean my room because I made a rather big mess....


----------



## punker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


Hey Guys, my next/upcoming build will be a 12 core behemoth housed inside of a Mountain Mods Ascension. The Board that will host this system is the Evga SR-2, housing dual Xeon X5650s. Everything will be water cooled (CPUs, GPU, Possibly NB/SB and mosfets) with dual loops. Rough estimated cost on this bad boy: 4.5G







Go Big or Go Home









Parts:

PSU: Silverstone 1500W Strider - have
GPU: GTX480 - have
RAM: 12GB (6 x 2GB) G.Skill Pi 1600 DDR3 - have
CPUs: 2x Xeon X5650 - have
SSD: 30GB Vertex - have
HDD: 500GB WD for apps/storage (will probably get dual 1TB F1s later for raided storage/apps) - have
DVD: LG Blu-ray reader/DVD writer combo drive w/ lightscribe - have
Case: Extended Mountain Mods Ascension: - have
- Acrylic Color Smoked Grey
- Back Panel Fan Spacing 15mm
- Back Panel Type 10 PCI
- Finish Black Wrinkle
- Front Panel Fan Spacing 15mm
- Front Panel Type Standard
- Motherboard Tray HPTX (EVGA SR-2)


 Go get more GPUS


----------



## scottath

nice board mate

*awaits final build pics*


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb* 
I am going to be right back, I got to clean my room because I made a rather big mess....

lol, new life will form from your mess + dust bunnies? lol









Quote:


Originally Posted by *punker* 
Go get more GPUS

In the plans, will have to wait...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
nice board mate

*awaits final build pics*

It is a very nice board







and I'll post them when I'm done


----------



## BizzareRide

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 

Things to do tomorrow and over the weekend:
-mock up waterloop
-leak test
-install waterloop
-install OS
-bench









There, I've struck out the things that matter most







Jk.

This is one epic thread... This is a worse anticipation than the Hadron Collider starting up again and is probably has powerful to boot


----------



## this n00b again

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wishmaker* 
This rig is for CC 2011







. Folding on the SR2 and on the GTX 480. Fear us EVGA!!! FEAR US!!!









many evga members already have this board with several gtx 4xx cards....


----------



## wolfrifle16

WE DONT HAVE ALL DAYYYY
Free bump


----------



## Ruckol1

It's a good day to be Canadian


----------



## TurboHertz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ruckol1*


It's a good day to be Canadian










This!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Want to see all of your gigglehurtz!


----------



## Lord Xeb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


lol, new life will form from your mess + dust bunnies? lol










I feel sorry for the babies because they are going to be made out of sperm, dust, hair, dirt, skin flacks... toe nail clippings.... e-e ew UGLY BABY!


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *this n00b again*


many evga members already have this board with several gtx 4xx cards....



Oh noes!!!


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BizzareRide*


There, I've struck out the things that matter most







Jk.

This is one epic thread... This is a worse anticipation than the Hadron Collider starting up again and is probably has powerful to boot










lol









Quote:



Originally Posted by *this n00b again*


many evga members already have this board with several gtx 4xx cards....


"many?" lol a bunch of the trolls raging on evga forums about the SR2 were from other forums... just trying to get JacobF to say something official...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wolfrifle16*


WE DONT HAVE ALL DAYYYY
Free bump










Well I do









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ruckol1*


It's a good day to be Canadian










as always









Quote:



Originally Posted by *TurboHertz*


This!


see above ^

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


Want to see all of your gigglehurtz!


Overclock til it hertz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*


Oh noes!!!

















meh

UPDATE: Mocked up the loop, will start leak testing soon







Pics are uploading


----------



## epidemic

Looking good H3||scr3am. Always nice to wake up to some pron on the weekend.


----------



## TurboHertz

Overclock it until it's turbo, turbohertz that is.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Leak test is GO! currently running the pump @ 18V seems pretty quiet







21v and 24v still to go, but will probably see what temps are like @ 18v


----------



## bluebunny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


Leak test is GO! currently running the pump @ 18V seems pretty quiet







21v and 24v still to go, but will probably see what temps are like @ 18v


sweet, so the beast comes alive


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

How do you like Your MM Ascension? I hear mixed things about MM, but i want an Ascension.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Velcrowchickensoup* 
How do you like Your MM Ascension? I hear mixed things about MM, but i want an Ascension.

honestly, it's a roomy case, but the cost is astronomical... it's fairly well built in places shoddy in others... I only bought it because it's the only maker that supports the HPTX motherboard... and because it was big enough to hold everything I wanted internally.


----------



## nafljhy

yay! leak testing!!!


----------



## Bodycount

@H3||scr3am

Is it up and running yet?


----------



## H3||scr3am

Sadly not, I have no thermal compound, I'll need to go out today and get some...


----------



## Prelude

dooooeeetttttnoooaaahhhhh!!

(I want to see all these cores up and chuggin!)


----------



## Bodycount

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


Sadly not, I have no thermal compound, I'll need to go out today and get some...


Cool man i can wait just do it right!
witch i know you will do!!!

FIREWORKS PREPPED!!!!!


----------



## KusH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 
Sadly not, I have no thermal compound, I'll need to go out today and get some...

lol really?









You waited like 2 months for this board and when you wanna hook everything up you don't have any thermal paste







Thats just silly.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KusH* 
lol really?









You waited like 2 months for this board and when you wanna hook everything up you don't have any thermal paste







Thats just silly.

Generally I have some on hand for friends, repairs, etc... but I can't find mine right now :S and all I have is grease... which I'm not going to use.


----------



## KusH

Well sorry to hear that man, lol. pretty crappy.


----------



## Matt*S.

I've got a graduation party to go to today...will be logging on hopefully to see a working rig from ya. You might be able to set some serious records...I just love to see PC's like this. Very over the top and ridiculous, but sweet.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


Sadly not, I have no thermal compound, I'll need to go out today and get some...



Patience, when you fire up this baby, the whole city will lose electricity


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

lol, i always have 3 new tubes in stock, in case i have to fix something fast...


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Uumm uno question, why didnt you get a water cooled power supply?

http://www.koolance.com/water-coolin...product_id=911

Like that one...


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*


Uumm uno question, why didnt you get a water cooled power supply?

http://www.koolance.com/water-coolin...product_id=911

Like that one...


It costs more then mine, it's 500W less then mine, and it's koolance *cringe*


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Is there something wrong with Koolance?

EDIT: Ive never had a problem with them.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*


Is there something wrong with Koolance?

EDIT: Ive never had a problem with them.


Older products were not known for their quality. Recently they stepped up to the plate though. Not with everything, but a majority of products.

Also, that Koolance PSU is a CWT PUC Design. Not a great one either. Performs a little worse than the HX1000


----------



## iamwardicus

Awesome news! I'm off to work, but I'll be reading the thread tonight. Best of Luck and enjoy the SR-2!


----------



## MR KROGOTH

:/ like i said, ive never had a problem with them


----------



## dejanribic

Im soooo itching for this to continue







I love the tags for the page







12 core, 1337, 480gtx, evga are poopheads, ftw among them


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Now that he finally has the board, evga are poopheads is probably a little less appropriate for the situation, but I believe it's still applicable. Scream has the ability to remove it whenever he disagrees


----------



## dejanribic

nonetheless, they WERE poopheads


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Older products were not known for their quality. Recently they stepped up to the plate though. Not with everything, but a majority of products.

Also, that Koolance PSU is a CWT PUC Design. Not a great one either. Performs a little worse than the HX1000


Yes they've recently stepped up their game, in the GPU and CPU water blocks, although I'll still avoid them by choice myself.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iamwardicus*


Awesome news! I'm off to work, but I'll be reading the thread tonight. Best of Luck and enjoy the SR-2!


Sadly it seems it will have to wait another day, as today is Sunday, none of the local PC shops are open (Grrrrrrr!!!)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*


:/ like i said, ive never had a problem with them


to each their own my friend...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dejanribic*


Im soooo itching for this to continue







I love the tags for the page







12 core, 1337, 480gtx, evga are poopheads, ftw among them


















they took forever to release the SR-2 it was like 2 months past the official launch date that it was finally for sale.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


Now that he finally has the board, evga are poopheads is probably a little less appropriate for the situation, but I believe it's still applicable. Scream has the ability to remove it whenever he disagrees










it's fine.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dejanribic*


nonetheless, they WERE poopheads










this









ALSO, it has come to my attention from a member here that someone is jacking my pictures and claiming my rig as their own on another forum (a WoW forum of all things)... so feel free to pester him for me







(I have posted my own handiwork as well)

http://www.paradigmguild.org/forum/v...st=0&sk=t&sd=a


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


ALSO, it has come to my attention from a member here that someone is jacking my pictures and claiming my rig as their own on another forum (a WoW forum of all things)... so feel free to pester him for me







(I have posted my own handiwork as well)

http://www.paradigmguild.org/forum/v...st=0&sk=t&sd=a


HAHA! WoW nub got pwnd!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

haha, just registered over there, ill reply...xD


----------



## TurboHertz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


ALSO, it has come to my attention from a member here that someone is jacking my pictures and claiming my rig as their own on another forum (a WoW forum of all things)... so feel free to pester him for me







(I have posted my own handiwork as well)

http://www.paradigmguild.org/forum/v...st=0&sk=t&sd=a


I don't see any stolen pics and which post is yours.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


haha, just registered over there, ill reply...xD


thanks









Quote:



Originally Posted by *TurboHertz*


I don't see any stolen pics and which post is yours.


my post is on page 2 by h3llscr3am, and there are definitely stolen pictures on page one, scroll down


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Post a picture of the rig in its current state and a piece of paper that says something along the lines of "THIS IS MY HOUSE - H3||SCR3AM"


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 
thanks









my post is on page 2 by h3llscr3am, and there are definitely stolen pictures on page one, scroll down

I posted, but cant visit the page anymore. Somehow im blocked









And like said above, post a picture with the current state and some information about you


----------



## k4m1k4z3

his post got moved or deleted.


----------



## H3||scr3am

meh, they closed the thread it seems lol... or they're moderating it...

either way it's my rig, and some acne covered WoW troll was trying to claim it as his, which isn't right at all, I'd like to say a big thanks to our OCN member who emailed me about this







(doesn't want to be mentioned)

and if you guys don't trust me, then that's sad







but I can prove it with more pics with pieces of paper that say H3||scr3am if you need


----------



## k4m1k4z3

lol, OCN members would believe that kid over you H3||scr3am?

someone claiming to have a PHD in computer science and making tons of money, yet he rips someone elses pics off and claimed them as his own.
He even had your avatar.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3* 
lol, OCN members would believe that kid over you H3||scr3am?

someone claiming to have a PHD in computer science and making tons of money, yet he rips someone elses pics off and claimed them as his own.
He even had your avatar.

yeah I noticed that too, so why didn't he take my name lol... that'd make it more believable lol


----------



## TurboHertz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 

my post is on page 2 by h3llscr3am, and there are definitely stolen pictures on page one, scroll down

for some reason I have to login now, and it wont let me make an account.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

so what was the guys name? we could go spam his inbox


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 
meh, they closed the thread it seems lol... or they're moderating it...

either way it's my rig, and some acne covered WoW troll was trying to claim it as his, which isn't right at all, I'd like to say a big thanks to our OCN member who emailed me about this









and if you guys don't trust me, then that's sad







but I can prove it with more pics with pieces of paper that say H3||scr3am if you need









I guess they closed it indeed, cant visit it anymore








Had a good laugh though...








btw, you have pictures with your name on paper next to some stuff... Besides that, his pictures are posted later than yours, he doesnt have a lot of pictures and his information "sucks".
If that isnt enough







one should ask himselve if he is alive...xD


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3* 
so what was the guys name? we could go spam his inbox









his name is Jiran


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:

Information

You have been permanently banned from this board.

Please contact the Board Administrator for more information.

Reason given for ban: Jiran computer poster

A ban has been issued on your IP address.
Now i had an even better laugh...xD


----------



## k4m1k4z3

ROFL! They perma-banned me from the board. I bet the admin sided with Jiran.

I did not even post in that thread. Yet the excuse for my ban was: "Jiran computer poster"


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3* 
ROFL! They perma-banned me from the board. I bet the admin sided with Jiran.

I did not even post in that thread. Yet the excuse for my ban was: "Jiran computer poster"

I guess so, now wait for that admin to take a look over here and post something. I bet he still thinks that the stuff is from Jiran....


----------



## Acrimonus

Hahahahahaha, WOW.

I will be harassing this fool and their fail guild on WoW. I'm going to try to make a massive deal out of it in trade chat, see how it goes. Anyone else looking for blood, they are on the Bloodhoof server. I myself got permabanned but not before I saved a copy of each of those pages lawl.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Yes it seems they did a round of banning, probably on the last people who signed up, as obviously the forums isn't that large...


----------



## Acrimonus

Sent the page copies to you nubscream


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 
Yes it seems they did a round of banning, probably on the last people who signed up, as obviously the forums isn't that large...

Pretty funny that they banned us though, no abusive language or something like that... just saying that someone is talking ......


----------



## TurboHertz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Acrimonus* 
Sent the page copies to you nubscream

Can you run me a copy?


----------



## Acrimonus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TurboHertz* 
Can you run me a copy?

Sure, how do you want it, I believe hellscream is hosting them on angelfire as we speak though.


----------



## E_man

Epic build.

Too bad about the copier. Whatever, there are what, 12 people that might believe him?







and in the end, you get the rig. I'd take your end of the bargain over his...


----------



## H3||scr3am

Pages, for those that missed it...

page1
page2


----------



## Acrimonus

I wouldn't be surprised if he gets kicked for this, especially with the sheetstorm that occurred over it, even one of his guild mates called him out on it before hellscream even got into it and the copier mocked and cut him down in the thread.


----------



## IrDewey

Seems to me like he planned this one out... Same avatar?

What a dick...


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Acrimonus*


I wouldn't be surprised if he gets kicked for this, especially with the sheetstorm that occurred over it, even one of his guild mates called him out on it before hellscream even got into it and the copier mocked and cut him down in the thread.


Meh, I'm just glad it's over

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IrDewey*


Seems to me like he planned this one out... Same avatar?

What a dick...


Exact same avatar, I honestly wouldn't be surprised if he read this exact thread... the avatar was the exact filename of my avatar...

he came in here, jacked my pictures, uploaded them to his own photobucket account (which is now taken down) and then decided to post as if he owned it all himself...


----------



## Boyboyd

lol this thread is giving me ideas now... brb

joking









were his specs different to yours, or do you have 48Gb of ram?


----------



## Inglewood78

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IrDewey* 
Seems to me like he planned this one out... Same avatar?

What a dick...

I just feel sorry for the guy. His life must be pretty messed up to try to pretend someone else's COMPUTER is his own.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boydyboyd* 
lol this thread is giving me ideas now... brb

joking









were his specs different to yours, or do you have 48Gb of ram?

I have 12GBs of RAM, basically he posted saying he was building an uber like $20k rig... and thne used my pics to try and prove he was... I mean he claimed 4x OCZ Colosus 1TB SSDs which are like $4-5k each... I do not have those...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Inglewood78* 
I just feel sorry for the guy. His life must be pretty messed up to try to pretend someone else's COMPUTER is his own.

Thats not all, in his photo bucket account he claimed to own a mansion in New Zealand with a bunch of luxury cars each 100k+


----------



## Jondi

Hey guys, this is Jondi, the guy that informed Hellscream. This guy was a member of my WoW guild. I just got horribly sick of his bragging and talking about this grand life of his that was all a series of lies. After noticing Hellscream posting his pictures I knew it was all a fake and thought I should inform him of this guy.

I am happy to tell you that he transferred off the server without even saying a word to anyone after he got busted. I thank you for all helping us with this, and I apologize to those that got banned from our forums. The officers didn't want the full force of the internet blowing up our servers due to a post by this Jiran jackass. This guy was defiantly the biggest douche in the guild and I assure you that other members of our guild are not like that.

Thank you guys, and hope this thread can switch back over to gawking over how amazing HELLSCREAMS computer is


----------



## Renster

LMAO that kid must have got boned by his guildies







what a N00B lol

Insane Build BTW!

EDIT: Jondi beat me to it, Guess he didnt get Flamed from the guild and just up and left...... Still WHAT A FAILURE


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jondi* 
Hey guys, this is Jondi, the guy that informed Hellscream. This guy was a member of my WoW guild. I just got horribly sick of his bragging and talking about this grand life of his that was all a series of lies. After noticing Hellscream posting his pictures I knew it was all a fake and thought I should inform him of this guy.

I am happy to tell you that he transferred off the server without even saying a word to anyone after he got busted. I thank you for all helping us with this, and I apologize to those that got banned from our forums. The officers didn't want the full force of the internet blowing up our servers due to a post by this Jiran jackass. This guy was defiantly the biggest douche in the guild and I assure you that other members of our guild are not like that.

Thank you guys, and hope this thread can switch back over to gawking over how amazing HELLSCREAMS computer is









heh, thank you very much Jondi, I do owe you my gratitude for pointing him out to me... and it could have been worse, I do have some 4chan accounts







but I assure you we were not there to "blow up your servers" just Jiran...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Renster* 
LMAO that kid must have got boned by his guildies







what a N00B lol

Insane Build BTW!

sounds like he just peaced...


----------



## Boyboyd

I wonder how many instances of WoW you could run on that PC...


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boydyboyd* 
I wonder how many instances of WoW you could run on that PC...

24 or so...


----------



## Acrimonus

Beautiful. Just beautiful.

Edit: And knowing this I will not be going onto the bloodhoof servers and inciting anything in trade, this is better than any outcome I could have attempted to produce.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jondi*


Hey guys, this is Jondi, the guy that informed Hellscream. This guy was a member of my WoW guild. I just got horribly sick of his bragging and talking about this grand life of his that was all a series of lies. After noticing Hellscream posting his pictures I knew it was all a fake and thought I should inform him of this guy.

I am happy to tell you that he transferred off the server without even saying a word to anyone after he got busted. I thank you for all helping us with this, and I apologize to those that got banned from our forums. The officers didn't want the full force of the internet blowing up our servers due to a post by this Jiran jackass. This guy was *defiantly* the biggest douche in the guild and I assure you that other members of our guild are not like that.

Thank you guys, and hope this thread can switch back over to gawking over how amazing HELLSCREAMS computer is





























Thanks for notifying Scream and giving us all a nice laugh!


----------



## just a noob

Just noticed that you're using an RD-30, If you simply have it like a normal pump(same size diameter on both sides) you're going to get cavitation, and nowhere near the performance of the pumps full capacity. You're going to have to get a reservoir(250ml at the minimum, 400ml would work best). And bore out the bottom cap to fit the inlet of the Iwaki.
If you want to do this, you'll have to Google the guide to do this(I believe I would get a ban for linking)


----------



## Nesix

Might i make a suggestion?? You might want to "water mark" the picts.. you know to cut down on "Pict theft" as it may...


----------



## TurboHertz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *just a noob* 
Just noticed that you're using an RD-30, If you simply have it like a normal pump(same size diameter on both sides) you're going to get cavitation, and nowhere near the performance of the pumps full capacity. You're going to have to get a reservoir(250ml at the minimum, 400ml would work best). And bore out the bottom cap to fit the inlet of the Iwaki.
If you want to do this, you'll have to Google the guide to do this(I believe I would get a ban for linking)

Why would they ban you?


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*




















Thanks for notifying Scream and giving us all a nice laugh!


Yes









Quote:



Originally Posted by *just a noob*


Just noticed that you're using an RD-30, If you simply have it like a normal pump(same size diameter on both sides) you're going to get cavitation, and nowhere near the performance of the pumps full capacity. You're going to have to get a reservoir(250ml at the minimum, 400ml would work best). And bore out the bottom cap to fit the inlet of the Iwaki.
If you want to do this, you'll have to Google the guide to do this(I believe I would get a ban for linking)


They ban you for pointing me to a guide about drilling and tapping?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nesix*


Might i make a suggestion?? You might want to "water mark" the picts.. you know to cut down on "Pict theft" as it may...


Yeah, I've gotten that suggestion from a few people, I'll be looking into it...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TurboHertz*


Why would they ban you?


yeah, I dunno lol...


----------



## W4LNUT5

Huh. When I look at that paradigm thread, it says you all are online (Bastian, Hellscream, even that Jiran butthole thief lol)

By the way: Amazing build! Droolin


----------



## 125837

It's a saved html file, not a link to the actual thread


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5* 
Huh. When I look at that paradigm thread, it says you all are online (Bastian, Hellscream, even that Jiran butthole thief lol)

By the way: Amazing build! Droolin









it's staticly, hosted, same reason you can't post a reply...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LAF* 
It's a saved html file, not a link to the actual thread









yes, thanks


----------



## Coz_411

Most uninteresting build ever.

(Craps pants, jizzes and throws up at same time.)


----------



## jackeyjoe

funny, i wonder what sort of PC that guy really has and what sort of house he lives in and what sort of car he drives.... I'm guessing a P4 and a 6200GT, he lives in his parents basement and doesn't have a car









Nice response H3||scr3am, i'm not suprised that they closed it instantaneously.....

Also, awesome build, i wish i had that sort of money


----------



## Lord Xeb

When this rig is done, I think your power company is going to come to your house and beat you senseless because of how much this thing will draw.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Coz_411*


Most uninteresting build ever.

(Craps pants, jizzes and throws up at same time.)


Well I apologize for the inconveniences lol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*


funny, i wonder what sort of PC that guy really has and what sort of house he lives in and what sort of car he drives.... I'm guessing a P4 and a 6200GT, he lives in his parents basement and doesn't have a car









Nice response H3||scr3am, i'm not suprised that they closed it instantaneously.....

Also, awesome build, i wish i had that sort of money










I honestly wouldn't be surprised lol...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


When this rig is done, I think your power company is going to come to your house and beat you senseless because of how much this thing will draw.


the police will come knocking thinking I'm a grow-op


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


When this rig is done, I think your power company is going to come to your house and beat you senseless because of how much this thing will draw.


i think that'll only be if he doesn't pay them


----------



## scottath

find any thermal paste yet? *heres hoping*


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
find any thermal paste yet? *heres hoping*

today for sure









infact:

is AS5 Silver Matrix worth the loss of a gram over stock AS5?


----------



## dejanribic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 
today for sure









infact:

is AS5 Silver Matrix worth the loss of a gram over stock AS5?

hehe, as I know next to nothing about thermal paste, Ill just say:

Who bleedin cares?!









just get the machine up and running, for our sakes







*\\


----------



## Baldy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 
today for sure









infact:

is AS5 Silver Matrix worth the loss of a gram over stock AS5?


I'm pretty sure AS5 is just rebranded T-C Grease 0098.

And here is the 80-Way TIM review for reference:

LINK HERE

In other words, performance would be almost the same.


----------



## johnko1

pix?


----------



## dejanribic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnko1*


pix?


^ This.







Also, some pictures please


----------



## dejanribic

...anything?


----------



## H3||scr3am

Alright guys, just got back from canadacomputers with some AS Matrix







going to go mount the mobo and apply the blocks


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


..going to go mount the mobo and apply the blocks










Pictures of the girls or get the fook out.


----------



## sti-06

<--------Jealous









awesome built man, gl with it!


----------



## Bodycount

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


Alright guys, just got back from canadacomputers with some AS Matrix







going to go mount the mobo and apply the blocks



























Quote:



Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*


Pictures of the girls or get the fook out.


















Did i miss something?








-------------------------------
And as far as that little tool/turd Jiran goes..
I wish i could have seen him turn 3 shades of red!
Man what a loser, and i know hes lurking around here.

Do yourself a favor and pull your lip over your head and swallow


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*


Pictures of the girls or get the fook out.


















pics are a positive









Quote:



Originally Posted by *sti-06*


<--------Jealous









awesome built man, gl with it!


thanks









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bodycount*


















Did i miss something?








-------------------------------
And as far as that little tool/turd Jiran goes..
I wish i could have seen him turn 3 shades of red!
Man what a loser, and i know hes lurking around here.

Do yourself a favor and pull your lip over your head and swallow


well thats behind us now









So, guess what I just found while looking for standoffs... my 2x tubes of AS5... and now I'm scrounging for standoffs and mountings screws... if it's not one thing it's another with this build


----------



## dejanribic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 
So, guess what I just found while looking for standoffs... my 2x tubes of AS5... and now I'm scrounging for standoffs and mountings screws... if it's not one thing it's another with this build









Dude, screw us, just finish the beast!

...then /screw us and take some picsies ^^

srsly, awesome job


----------



## Pasha

LOL, just read the WoW forum incident. But yes pics please please please


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LAF*


It's a saved html file, not a link to the actual thread











Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


it's staticly, hosted, same reason you can't post a reply...


No, I went to the actual thread. Lt. JD provided me with a link on vent at 3am. lol

When I looked, it said that he and several other members were viewing the thread, including the thief himself. I was hoping he'd reply, but no dice.









Here's what I mean
http://www.paradigmguild.org/forum/v...st=0&sk=t&sd=a


----------



## TurboHertz

He deleted his bucket of photo's.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5* 
No, I went to the actual thread. Lt. JD provided me with a link on vent at 3am. lol

When I looked, it said that he and several other members were viewing the thread, including the thief himself. I was hoping he'd reply, but no dice.









Here's what I mean
http://www.paradigmguild.org/forum/v...st=0&sk=t&sd=a

oh, cool, I see they brought the thread back









sidenote: &*$!&$&$&#^%^ 2 standoffs short, all local PC shops are closed, and now hitting up friends lol...

EDIT: No friends are cool enough to have any spare standoffs


----------



## Rixon

Woah, your in Cambridge, were? I'm in the Hespeler area near townline. You really need to come to one of my lan party's once this is done!


----------



## Prelude

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 
oh, cool, I see they brought the thread back









sidenote: &*$!&$&$&#^%^ 2 standoffs short, all local PC shops are closed, and now hitting up friends lol...


Alright hold up!
Getting my aircannon ready!
Ready for it!
Aiming!
Bam!!
Should be right on your door step now get that thing running!


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rixon*


Woah, your in Cambridge, were? I'm in the Hespeler area near townline. You really need to come to one of my lan party's once this is done!


For sure mate







sent you a PM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Prelude*


Alright hold up!
Getting my aircannon ready!
Ready for it!
Aiming!
Bam!!
Should be right on your door step now get that thing running!


I honestly at this point wish it were that simple, I'd blast you back $1 over the magic of paypal... it's really starting to get at me how nothing is working my way anymore lol... the SR2 for anyone who wants to know has 11 holes for standoffs... a basic ATX mobo has 9... i have 9 standoffs therefore I am 2 short







*cries*


----------



## scottath

just leave out the less important ones.....
any really close to each other?
or leave out the top/bottom ones at the far edges - the ones furthest from any weight - and put little blocks of wood or something under there (for the time being)


----------



## darkraid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


I honestly at this point wish it were that simple, I'd blast you back $1 over the magic of paypal... it's really starting to get at me how nothing is working my way anymore lol... the SR2 for anyone who wants to know has 11 holes for standoffs... a basic ATX mobo has 9... i have 9 standoffs therefore I am 2 short







*cries*


Can't you just start it up on 9? lol. just put the 9 in the most important places and leave 2 holes out?


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
just leave out the less important ones.....
any really close to each other?
or leave out the top/bottom ones at the far edges - the ones furthest from any weight - and put little blocks of wood or something under there (for the time being)


Quote:


Originally Posted by *darkraid* 
Can't you just start it up on 9? lol. just put the 9 in the most important places and leave 2 holes out?

Basically the entire center section of this board is unsupported by any standoffs due to the massive board heatsink, multiple RAM slots, etc... I'll do it right tomorrow, I'm at work anyways right now so it's not like I could get it done any sooner then I can already...


----------



## Pasha

I would say wait for 11, as much as I want to see it done, with hardware like this everything has to be done PERFECT. Take your time and make it perfect.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pasha*


I would say wait for 11, as much as I want to see it done, with hardware like this everything has to be done PERFECT. Take your time and make it perfect.


got 11, board is mounted... but Now... the back plate alignment is TERRIBLE!!!!

Pics:

W/O Mobo:

















With MoBo:

















^***!!!!!!


----------



## scottath

DAMMIT - just when im about to go to bed.....
i'll be back in 10min - plz have pics by then for me to dream about......oh that sounded weird.


----------



## 125837

No scottath, in this case, I think you spoke for everyone... I'll have to clean my bedsheets... :/

OT: insomnia again, LAAAAAME


----------



## loser7

Not that your computer is not overkill already but if you are going to have all that, why not 2 video cards for SLI?


----------



## Boyboyd

WTH is a EV bot? I hope it's one of these


----------



## scottath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LAF*


No scottath, in this case, I think you spoke for everyone... I'll have to clean my bedsheets... :/

OT: insomnia again, LAAAAAME


tell me about it - i havent gotten up before 11:30am the last 2 days.....yea im a bit sick - but its more due to the 2am bed times......dam american forums !


----------



## 125837

But I'm not sick... I have to get up at 630 for school :/


----------



## scottath

hehe - uni study recess this week - exams next week - then 5 weeks off








come on pics - i need to sleep......


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:



Originally Posted by *boydyboyd*


WTH is a EV bot? I hope it's one of these











its an external over clocking tool... the mobo came with a nice note about how they won't be in stock until mid july but if I register it with them they'll send it right away when they're in stock...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


hehe - uni study recess this week - exams next week - then 5 weeks off








come on pics - i need to sleep......


Sorry mate, those are them for now, I've maxed my flickr account for the month, so I'll upload to somewhere else when I get up, I'm off to bed as well.


----------



## scottath

AGH - i see a post by H3||scr3am on the live view - jumped out of bed (warm with electric blanket) to see a pic ive seen already







lol


----------



## Willanhanyard

You could get some really thick copper pipe and get a couple of ACs for an ln2 loop.


----------



## chatch15117




----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


AGH - i see a post by H3||scr3am on the live view - jumped out of bed (warm with electric blanket) to see a pic ive seen already







lol


Maybe you should sleep at normal time instead of when you Aussies decide it's night.

Amurcan time. That's the stuff.


----------



## IaVoR

Congrats man! This is one hell of a rig!!


----------



## dejanribic

So, what are you doin to fix the alighment? :/


----------



## Pasha

I've honestly never had a mobo align perfectly with the backplate, ever. I feel your pain.


----------



## Prelude

I know they have multiple styles of those standoffs. It looks as if you need some that are like 2mm shorter, doesn't look too bad side to side though. totally sucks.


----------



## j0n3z3y

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pasha*


I've honestly never had a mobo align perfectly with the backplate, ever. I feel your pain.


Lol...+1 I had to drill and build the threads w/ steel epoxy on 4 of the holes on my current case mobo tray.


----------



## Willanhanyard

I had the same thing happen with my e762 in my 800d, but I wiggled it around and got it to fit. I heard something about the ev-bot because if you got one of those this build would be some much crazier!


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

Quote:



Originally Posted by *j0n3z3y*


Lol...+1 I had to drill and build the threads w/ steel epoxy on 4 of the holes on my current case mobo tray.


Seriously...


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dejanribic*


So, what are you doin to fix the alighment? :/


complaining about it so far, I'll probably live with it for now, and order a pack of them off ebay when I figure out the exact height I need...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pasha*


I've honestly never had a mobo align perfectly with the backplate, ever. I feel your pain.


all my others have in the past









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Prelude*


I know they have multiple styles of those standoffs. It looks as if you need some that are like 2mm shorter, doesn't look too bad side to side though. totally sucks.


seems that way to you, but I can't even use any of the USB ports with it currently...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *j0n3z3y*


Lol...+1 I had to drill and build the threads w/ steel epoxy on 4 of the holes on my current case mobo tray.


sure...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willanhanyard*


I had the same thing happen with my e762 in my 800d, but I wiggled it around and got it to fit. I heard something about the ev-bot because if you got one of those this build would be some much crazier!


you're saying a fancy electronic device would make the build crazier? you think it can get higher clocks then me?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Velcrowchickensoup*


Seriously...




um I suppose he may have exagerated a bit lol... is that brock?


----------



## Willanhanyard

Quote:

Seriously...
Oh my gosh, I can't stop laughing at that picture!!!!!!!!!!

Quote:

you're saying a fancy electronic device would make the build crazier? you think it can get higher clocks then me?
Yes I think it can get slightly higher clocks than you, and I think it would be crazier because it's one of those things that only crazy people buy (just joking!), it would crazier because only super ultra enthusiasts own one.


----------



## lil-tom7

Cant wait to see more.


----------



## j0n3z3y

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Velcrowchickensoup*


Seriously...





Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


-sure...

um I suppose he may have exagerated a bit lol... is that brock?


Sure...I exagerated...

Attachment 159270

Except,I didn't. Notice the offset in the holes? This case I bought from a company having a going out of business sale. Little wonder why it was marked 70% off and no return on an open box. Atx/mAtx only case. The board was only misaligned w/ 4 holes,as you can see..by a good bit. 30 minute fix vs 3-5 week RMA? You see which choice I made.

Anyway,can't wait to see your build finished h3||scr3am. Looks very nice indeed


----------



## H3||scr3am

I'm putting this build on hold until Friday, sorry guys, I feel bad but this week has just been a blur and there simply aren't enough hours in a day it seems... but I promise it'll be up and benched this weekend.


----------



## KusH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


I'm putting this build on hold until Friday, sorry guys, I feel bad but this week has just been a blur and there simply aren't enough hours in a day it seems... but I promise it'll be up and benched this weekend.










It's ok.

But don't let it happen again


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


I'm putting this build on hold until Friday, sorry guys, I feel bad but this week has just been a blur and there simply aren't enough hours in a day it seems... but I promise it'll be up and benched this weekend.


Son, I am okay with this.


----------



## Pasha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
Son, I am okay with this.

Son, I am not disappoint.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KusH*









It's ok.

But don't let it happen again



















Well, I actually got the entire system up and POSTing, but now Windows 7 can't find my SSD to install to it... I think I'll have to format it, see if that fixes it... BIOS sees it without issue...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


Son, I am okay with this.












Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pasha*


Son, I am not disappoint.


----------



## Yumyums

wow its starting to really come together, sooooo awesomeee


----------



## Ruckol1

will never hav


----------



## scottath

nice mate - need 2 more things:
MORE pics and
MORE video cards


----------



## supaspoon

Can I have your children?


----------



## takealready

All I can say is *WE'RE NOT WORTHY* to even speak of this build. For just mentioning this build you'll spontaneously combust.


----------



## Fantasysage

Holy crap. I gotta go check my pants.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

That GTX 480 looks so alone sitting there by itself... it needs a few friends


----------



## Bodycount

Quote:


Originally Posted by *supaspoon* 
Can I have your children?
































No but really congats h3||scr3am


----------



## KusH

Very nice Hellscream... just gotta get the cable management in order and you'll be all set


----------



## skatpex99

Must....See....Overclock....And.....Benching.....N OW!!!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

WANT TO SEE VANTAGE.

A LOT.

caps


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


WANT TO SEE VANTAGE.

A LOT.

caps


Well I don't have a vantage key, and currently everything is off the 30GB vertex.. but I'll be looking to move my main HDD (apps/games) over to it today..


----------



## slickwilly

H3||scr3am check out what this member is up to

eVGA SR-2 full coverage waterblock


----------



## LemonSlice

Is it just me or does the post picture look very graphic. Did EVGA do away with the 640x480 256 color standard







Anyway it looks amazing and it looks like it could be a folding monstrosity


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slickwilly* 
H3||scr3am check out what this member is up to

eVGA SR-2 full coverage waterblock

Yeah, he's made posts on evga about it too, I'm still hoping that DD will make a nice all copper block for it...

My Vantage trial results http://service.futuremark.com/home.a...&resultType=19

18k thereabouts...


----------



## caraboose

Damn you. Now I want to get an SR-2 and some 480's









Looking good man!


----------



## wolfrifle16

What happened to the WC-ed 480 in that other pic?


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wolfrifle16* 
What happened to the WC-ed 480 in that other pic?

It'll come eventually, I have the block and pump etc... just wanted to get this thing fired up







it's been taunting me ever since the mobo arrived









hrmmm it doesn't seem to sense that there is a sound card in it...


----------



## KShirza1

someone please tell me this is not real... omg

how many gpus?


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 
Well I don't have a vantage key, and currently everything is off the 30GB vertex.. but I'll be looking to move my main HDD (apps/games) over to it today..

Wait, you can afford this computer....but not a vantage key?


----------



## Prelude

he has one GTX 480 right now, with plans to wc it and possibly get another


----------



## Pasha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Monkey92*


Wait, you can afford this computer....but not a vantage key?











OMGGG I KNEW IT, THIS WHOLE THING IS A FAKEEE

jaykay, who buys vantage keys


----------



## TurboHertz

Talk to nateman_doo, he's making his first batch of SR2 waterblocks to sell, in this thread.


----------



## Pasha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TurboHertz*


Talk to nateman_doo, he's making his first batch of SR2 waterblocks to sell, in this thread.


For headphones, get these, http://www.google.com/products/catal...d=0CDAQ8wIwAg#

A little higher than your budget, but the msrp is 650, and these are seriously good headphones.\\

edit: sorry, OT

also the waterblock looks dope


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pasha* 
For headphones, get these, http://www.google.com/products/catal...d=0CDAQ8wIwAg#

A little higher than your budget, but the msrp is 650, and these are seriously good headphones.\\

edit: sorry, OT

also the waterblock looks dope

lol man, they make a thing called personal messages.


----------



## Pasha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


lol man, they make a thing called personal messages.


PMs are for noobs, lol jk, my bad.

Also are you gonna get the 3 480s? Might wanna wait for the 6000 series radeons if you're gonna drop a lot of money anyways.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 
Yeah, he's made posts on evga about it too, I'm still hoping that DD will make a nice all copper block for it...

My Vantage trial results http://service.futuremark.com/home.a...&resultType=19

18k thereabouts...

Umm Copper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Monkey92* 
Wait, you can afford this computer....but not a vantage key?










This computer is why he can not afford Vantage


----------



## KusH

Wow, my tri-sli 9800gtx+'s score ~3k more on the gpu score.







Thats crazy.

I thought I heard these new cards weren't that friendly with vantage but damn...

That cpu score though is insane. Is that with physx enabled?


----------



## Lord Xeb

You should put 2 or 3 more 480s in there and bench NOW!


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KusH*


Wow, my tri-sli 9800gtx+'s score ~3k more on the gpu score.







Thats crazy.

I thought I heard these new cards weren't that friendly with vantage but damn...

That cpu score though is insane. Is that with physx enabled?


I do not believe so, but possibly... I've never done a vantage run, I was an XP brat as Vista sucked... this is my big step-up and I have to figure out how to check if physX is on/off lol...

@TurboHertz... HD650s are great, I have a pair, and can vouch for them, but they really need an amp to shine... maybe an Xonar Essence STX would help to start...


----------



## KusH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


I do not believe so, but possibly... I've never done a vantage run, I was an XP brat as Vista sucked... this is my big step-up and I have to figure out how to check if physX is on/off lol...

@TurboHertz... HD650s are great, I have a pair, and can vouch for them, but they really need an amp to shine... maybe an Xonar Essence STX would help to start...


Right-Click desktop > Nvidia Control Panel > Set SLI and PhysX configuration > Turn on PhysX.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KusH* 
Right-Click desktop > Nvidia Control Panel > Set SLI and PhysX configuration > Turn *off* PhysX.









Fixed


----------



## KusH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


Fixed











Yea right. I think I'll leave it on. I paid for the feature I'm going to use it.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KusH*


Yea right. I think I'll leave it on. I paid for the feature I'm going to use it.


Nah, I'm just talking for Vantage scores. If you want them to count, gotta turn it off! If my card could do it, I'd probably use it as well.


----------



## KusH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
Nah, I'm just talking for Vantage scores. *If you want them to count, gotta turn it off!* If my card could do it, I'd probably use it as well.

Oh they count. lol to me that is and thats all I care about.


----------



## KShirza1

just 1 480??!!??

just ruined it for me


----------



## BizzareRide

/was promised a screenshot of 24 threads/am disappoint.


----------



## Yumyums

Hellscream must have just been busy lately, gotta see some new pics soon though


----------



## dejanribic

i miss this thread


----------



## unknownSCL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BizzareRide* 
/was promised a screenshot of 24 threads/am disappoint.

After spending that much money I think he forgot the most important bill of them all. Electricity!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *unknownSCL* 
After spending that much money I think he forgot the most important bill of them all. Electricity!
















I think it wont be that bad, if he had 2 gtx480's it would be higher than with 2 cpu's


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Subbed this thread a long time ago and forgot to check back lol. Grats on getting this beast up and running. Just wasted 1+ hour of my life reading through the pages (the WOW liar was HILARIOUS).

<3 Your PC

MOAR PIX, MOAR BENCH, MOAR OVERCLOCK, MOAR umm Trading pcs with meeee?

Also, what are your real plans for this PC?? You must be doing something other than gaming/folding with such a monster!


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*


Subbed this thread a long time ago and forgot to check back lol. Grats on getting this beast up and running. Just wasted 1+ hour of my life reading through the pages (the WOW liar was HILARIOUS).

<3 Your PC

MOAR PIX, MOAR BENCH, MOAR OVERCLOCK, MOAR umm Trading pcs with meeee?

Also, what are your real plans for this PC?? You must be doing something other than gaming/folding with such a monster!


does lots of VMs count as a plan? I do ethical hacking, so I will be setting up a "hack lab" across a bunch of VMs







24 threads should be nice to play with between coding and VMs


----------



## listen to remix

30GB vertex... that's it????!


----------



## bootscamp

do







to get







so we can all







you on your comptuer.


----------



## slickwilly

H3||scr3am what kind of temps are you seeing with those V1 fusions?

I only ask because I am stepping up to an i7 930 and hope to keep it cool at 4ghz.
with my currant water block a Fusion V1 w/nozzle kit


----------



## mcpetrolhead

Would love to see this build finished.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

You can't ignore us forever!


----------



## thx1138

All I can say after looking at those pics is wow. I've been subbed almost since day 1 but just thought you should know how awesome that hardware looks.


----------



## Willanhanyard

Are you done with this yet? It's been 3 monthes since you started.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

He's ignoring us


----------



## KusH

SLAPPa DaT BaSSSSSS MON!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KusH*


SLAPPa DaT BaSSSSSS MON!


----------



## Baldy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willanhanyard*


Are you done with this yet? It's been 3 monthes since you started.


He's technically finished, just isn't showing us benchies and PPD and smex and stuff. >.>


----------



## KusH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


----------



## Willanhanyard

We need pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yumyums

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willanhanyard*


We need pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


And lots of them


----------



## nategr8ns

Quick question:
You can overclock the CPUs individually, right? If so, here's my theory for folding addicts:
Overclock one CPU to the max to handle SMP folding.
Underclock the other CPU to go as low voltage as possible. Delegate the 12 threads on this to managing GPU folding. Although, if you do this, you'll have 5 underclocked threads free for everything else (!!!). You could also leave a single GPU un-folding. With this, you'd have:
6 GPUs folding
SMP on one CPU, 12 threads
6 threads / 3 cores free
one GPU free

Everything that's free would be more than enough for playing most games maxed. You could be gaming on your folding farm while folding... Woah.


----------



## Yumyums

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*


Quick question:
You can overclock the CPUs individually, right? If so, here's my theory for folding addicts:
Overclock one CPU to the max to handle SMP folding.
Underclock the other CPU to go as low voltage as possible. Delegate the 12 threads on this to managing GPU folding. Although, if you do this, you'll have 5 underclocked threads free for everything else (!!!). You could also leave a single GPU un-folding. With this, you'd have:
6 GPUs folding
SMP on one CPU, 12 threads
6 threads / 3 cores free
one GPU free

Everything that's free would be more than enough for playing most games maxed. You could be gaming on your folding farm while folding... Woah.


Sounds like a good plan that could work but if you make a folding farm you usually dedicate it to folding for the most part so you may as well have the whole thing folding rather than having things freed up, more PPD this way


----------



## Wiremaster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dead!* 
have fun wasting your life, thousands of dollars, and possibly killing everyone at the energy company building

Don't be like that, man. He's actually gonna use the power to run VMs.


----------



## LemonSlice

He's not responding because he's working triple overtime to pay off this build







. Anyway, awesome build and we will see some benches eventually hopefully


----------



## darkraid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LemonSlice* 
He's not responding because he's working triple overtime to pay off this build







. Anyway, awesome build and we will see some benches eventually hopefully









Probably! He's dumped a hell of alot of money into this build!


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


You can't ignore us forever!


I appologize i wasn't trying to, i was exploring Alaska, the final frontier of the US on vacation... and before I left was a flurry of work/coding/ and GF stuff... as well as trying to sell/ship some of my old folding farm parts...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thx1138*


All I can say after looking at those pics is wow. I've been subbed almost since day 1 but just thought you should know how awesome that hardware looks.


of course i know how awesome it looks, thats why i bought it... but now I want 2x EK - Supreme HF full copper blocks... and an EK-SR2 full coverage block (maybe)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willanhanyard*


Are you done with this yet? It's been 3 monthes since you started.


well I use it, and it's up and running, but due to heat and financial constraints I'm not running it 24/7 or folding on it at the moment

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


He's ignoring us










see above







:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Baldy*


He's technically finished, just isn't showing us benchies and PPD and smex and stuff. >.>


will come, and i did post a vantage score... just need some free time









Quote:



Originally Posted by *LemonSlice*


He's not responding because he's working triple overtime to pay off this build







. Anyway, awesome build and we will see some benches eventually hopefully










something like that, more like 6days a week then the GF takes the rest of my time









Quote:



Originally Posted by *darkraid*


Probably! He's dumped a hell of alot of money into this build!


lol lots of money, yes, but it's a passion/hobby to me, I dump money all over my passions...


----------



## Onions

just how much money.... if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## gdawg33

at HELL||SCR3AM I hope you don't mind me putting a tag on tour thread but I thought it was relevant to the topic

p.s my tag was jiran=fail!!!

EDIT: thought I alrady posted this on page 2 but SUBBED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

insane build man, insane


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Onions*


just how much money.... if you dont mind me asking?


about $5,000 give or take... but thats a constantly expanding number lol... and only includes the tower/case... monitors and my audio system are seperate, and up in the thousands alone again...


----------



## d33r

when is it going to be finished? if you dont complete it soon your RMA time will be nonexistent if you get bad parts...


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:



Originally Posted by *d33r*


when is it going to be finished? if you dont complete it soon your RMA time will be nonexistent if you get bad parts...










wut? it's all evga lifetime warranty









and it's up and running







the only things left to do, are take apart my old quad, get a window A/C unit (summer sux







) and then get my GPU loop done.


----------



## darkraid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


wut? it's all evga lifetime warranty









and it's up and running







the only things left to do, are take apart my old quad, get a window A/C unit (summer sux







) and then get my GPU loop done.


Do you have one of them money trees?


----------



## crashnburn_819

Still digging through the whole thread but I can't wait for more results








No raid SSD/GTX480 SLI yet? I can wait


----------



## d33r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


wut? it's all evga lifetime warranty









and it's up and running







the only things left to do, are take apart my old quad, get a window A/C unit (summer sux







) and then get my GPU loop done.


i want more pictures plz!


----------



## Ubernoobie

you need 400 more ssds or no count. Seriously this rig is gunna be a beast


----------



## KusH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ubernoobie* 
you need 400 more ssds or no count. Seriously this rig is gunna be a beast

Correction, it *IS* a beast, and it's alive.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


Originally Posted by *d33r* 
i want more pictures plz!









of what? lol, I'll take some more pics this weekend, currently playing catch up with work and all... but lmk, and I'll see what I can do









I now have A/C







12,000 BTU unit for $100







, just need to properly mount it now...


----------



## null_x86

TAKE THE PICS NOW!!!!!!!!!!!

Also, Benchmarks. I'm interested in getting one, but not before I see benchmarks!


----------



## H3||scr3am

First, guys I apologize in advance for still not having more pictures, but securing a window A/C unit takes a lot of effort, a lot more than I thought. I'll get some new pics up this week, between shipping some of my old parts out to people though hopefully.

and some more Jiran fail (EPIC fail is on page 2)

http://www.mmo-champion.com/threads/...460-or-GTX-465

man this kid is a tard... notice how in his sig rig he has 3x dual bay reservoirs? lol why?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

4x EVGA GTX 480 Quad-SLI








2x Intel Xeon 5680 12 Cores (2x6 Cores)@ 5.0ghz

















Really sad, I prefer having a pent III in my sig than using someone elses "hardware" specs...

Good luck with placing the a/c









[edit]lol @ the Jiran=fail!!! tag...


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
[edit]lol @ the Jiran=fail!!! tag...









well he keeps proving it true it seems









EDIT: 12 coar/24thread pic


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

jiran?

EDIT: lol at can't fit on one line task manager! You should plug in your keyboard... reminds me of the time I puked all over mine and took it out to wash it. Spain was epic.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 
well he keeps proving it true it seems









EDIT: 12 coar/24thread pic
http://www.overclock.net/gallery/dat..._mah_coars.png

@ first part: thats right








@ second part:


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Haha, that shot of 24 threads is awesome.


----------



## KusH

LOL!







Well Hellscream, looks like you should be flattered more then raged. Alot of people envy your machine, and rightfully so. Keep up the good work my friend lol


----------



## Yumyums

YouTube- Gaming Computer Showcase: EVGA SR-2, Intel Xeon X5680s, 4-Way SLI GTX480s Pt.3
This is pretty much how hellscreams is gonna turn out to be haha, 8 grand folding farm


----------



## TheLastPriest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


First, guys I apologize in advance for still not having more pictures, but securing a window A/C unit takes a lot of effort, a lot more than I thought. I'll get some new pics up this week, between shipping some of my old parts out to people though hopefully.

and some more Jiran fail (EPIC fail is on page 2)

http://www.mmo-champion.com/threads/...460-or-GTX-465

man this kid is a tard... notice how in his sig rig he has 3x dual bay reservoirs? lol why?


HAHA that dude is too much, and to keep using the same name, when you fail that hard, reinvent yourself or something. He should know we will never stop randomly googling his name to track him to the end of the internet.

Overclock.net
the pursuit of performance...and vengeance


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


jiran?

EDIT: lol at can't fit on one line task manager! You should plug in your keyboard... reminds me of the time I puked all over mine and took it out to wash it. Spain was epic.


lol it has an apple keyboard hooked up to it, and of course it has no printscreen key lol









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


@ first part: thats right








@ second part:
































thanks

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


Haha, that shot of 24 threads is awesome.


I call it "Look @ mah coarz, mah coarz r amazing"

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KusH*


LOL!







Well Hellscream, looks like you should be flattered more then raged. Alot of people envy your machine, and rightfully so. Keep up the good work my friend lol










They can envy it all they want, it's when they claim my work as thier own that ticks me off...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yumyums*


YouTube- Gaming Computer Showcase: EVGA SR-2, Intel Xeon X5680s, 4-Way SLI GTX480s Pt.3

This is pretty much how hellscreams is gonna turn out to be haha, 8 grand folding farm


probably









Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheLastPriest*


HAHA that dude is too much, and to keep using the same name, when you fail that hard, reinvent yourself or something. He should know we will never stop randomly googling his name to track him to the end of the internet.

Overclock.net
the pursuit of performance...and vengeance


yeah, he's pretty dense, and basically it seems you could find him on any WoW forum site claiming to be kick arse, I bet he bought his WoW items...


----------



## H3||scr3am

BUMPO! Been playing SC2 on this thing, smooth as butter, love it









Been working on a custom Tangle Router solution for my home aswell as some other projects... can anyone say Nixies









Also been watching the development on full coverage block kits for the SR2, so far MIPS and EK have showed thier blocks (MIPS more then EK) and I really Like the MIPS design (mind the barbs)...


























$159.90 Euro + $20 Euro s/h + Customs charges = :'(

EK offering is $115 Euro + s/h + Customs charges but they haven't released any real pictures yet, only renders


----------



## mcpetrolhead

I think that the only way to complete the build is to add the full coverage block and anothe 480.

Awesome build.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mcpetrolhead*


I think that the only way to complete the build is to add the full coverage block and anothe 480.

Awesome build.


my thoughts exactly, but I simply don't have the spare cash lying around right now to do that... but it's definitely on the list


----------



## mcpetrolhead

I suppose you spent all your "spare cash" on the board and dual cpus


----------



## H3||scr3am

You guys wanted Benches, and Now I've got them









http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...50_14655_marks
http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...50_5000.23_mhz
http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...5650_21.75_sec
http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...d_sr_2_200_mhz
http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...min_1sec_762ms
http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...50_10sec_261ms
http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...650_2sec_516ms
http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...in_43sec_348ms

also check out my submissions to the OCN Multithreaded madness competition









Link


----------



## TheOcelot

Drop the ram timings! And you can do better then 10 seconds on superpi! Very nice nonetheless hehe. Epic wprime32 score...


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

5GHz on water and 1.364V?!


----------



## Baldy

Yay for epic update!









Still really want to see some PPD numbers though... Darn electricity bill.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheOcelot*


Drop the ram timings! And you can do better then 10 seconds on superpi! Very nice nonetheless hehe. Epic wprime32 score...


Thanks







yeah didn't know the stock timings, just figured out that they're 7-8-7-24... I'll try again later...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


5GHz on water and 1.364V?!










Yeah but it's do to the Turbo mode... and Uncore... the general Multi is only up to 20x, but with turbo and uncore it went to 25 on core0









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Baldy*


Yay for epic update!









Still really want to see some PPD numbers though... Darn electricity bill.










Yeah I know, I really want to get back into the fold myself... but I'm really busy @ work, and importing my car costs money, more then I'd like... but come winter, fall/winter I'm sure I'll get her crunching like a champ


----------



## H3||scr3am

Second GTX480 purchased, trying to scrounge up a backplate, and matching water block for it







also looking at a mobo block


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Your rig alone blows a giant processor load of binary on my sig rigs face.

Damn nice rig.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*


Your rig alone blows a giant processor load of binary on my sig rigs face.

Damn nice rig.


well said








That rig is just pure win


----------



## macintristan

Good golly miss molly... You sure like to ball.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:



Originally Posted by *macintristan*


Good golly miss molly... You sure like to ball.


I haz no bball skillz, I play CS:S lol. and I crunch (folding) and program









and I must say, MY GAWD I LUV THIS MOBO!


----------



## whatAfortune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*


Your rig alone blows a giant processor load of binary on my sig rigs face.

Damn nice rig.


HEY!! are you real with that sig? I thought mine is the most "up to date"...


----------



## H3||scr3am

*bawls* one of the FuZions sprung a dripping leak :'( need to replace them and rebuild my loop, PC is out for a while, no more starcraft II for a while


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


*bawls* one of the FuZions sprung a dripping leak :'( need to replace them and rebuild my loop, PC is out for a while, no more starcraft II for a while










Your avatar is most fitting for that post.


----------



## whatAfortune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


*bawls* one of the FuZions sprung a dripping leak :'( need to replace them and rebuild my loop, PC is out for a while, no more starcraft II for a while










That's the problem with complex systems. The more they are complex and fancy the more of a chance something can break. Thats a simple reliability axiom in quality engineering.
Quote:



Originally Posted by *[Adz]*


Your avatar is most fitting for that post.


That's exactly what I thought before I read your post...


----------



## H3||scr3am

Well I've ordered 2x EK Supreme HFs - Full Copper and the MIPS SR2 Copper/POM full coverage Water block set. (here's to hoping the Koolance one that is supposed to come out today isn't sexxier)

some SR-2 block sex:

























and.... CPU Block:


----------



## whatAfortune

nice one... You run Starcraft II game server of this rig or just playing from it?

It seems that Starcraft II has caught now people like in the old times, It's spreading like fire in the middle of a field of dry thorns.

My friend bought a new rig only because of starcraft II, I and other friend 3 month ago said to him "Whaaaaaaat?!? are you serious?" today it doesn't seem so weird... people want to relive the good moments over and over again.









I remember that in the old days I was the one that hooked him to this narcotics.. Now I'm building myself a new rig and he's already calling me to hook up.. ahhhhh


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

darn it, those blocks are awesome








Cant wait to see them hanging in your rig


----------



## H3||scr3am




----------



## _Chimera

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 


Congratulations !


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 


Just wondering, why did you run the Pi benches at 4GHz and 3DMark at 5GHz?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

According to the screen shot, 3D '01 was not run at 5GHz.


----------



## [Adz]

http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...80_50279_marks 
The first link in the list -

Quote:



Brand Intel 
Model: 2x Xeon X5650 @ 5,000.23MHz 
Cooling: H20


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[Adz]*


http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...80_50279_marks 
The first link in the list -


Look at the image, though. CPU-Z says 4.0GHz on both.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


Look at the image, though. CPU-Z says 4.0GHz on both.


Didn't know the images were there lol. 
That's odd, because right above the images the text also says 5GHz. Where's the discrepancy coming from? Is it just a typo, or are these figures usually detected by the system instead? (I've not used hwbot so I don't know)


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

I know he used turbo to get his 5GHz CPU-Z validation. However, I don't know if turbo kicked on 3D01. As that's just a single threaded bench, it may have.

However, I doubled that score with my i7 and 465.

'01 MUST be run in XP for it to be worth anything.


----------



## H3||scr3am

nah the 5Ghz submission is a mistake, I click my previous submission to grab all my system specs, and forgot that my CPUz was @ 5Ghz, I'll have to fix that.


----------



## H3||scr3am

evga GTX480 SuperClocked arrived







still waiting on the water blocks, hopefully they arrive this week as well and then I can reassemble my PC this weekend


----------



## KusH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


evga GTX480 SuperClocked arrived







still waiting on the water blocks, hopefully they arrive this week as well and then I can reassemble my PC this weekend










Is that a second one?


----------



## H3||scr3am

Yessir


----------



## Sanders54

Sweet!







More pics!


----------



## H3||scr3am

I need my sexxy new waterblocks first









ordered my second GTX480 full copper block today


----------



## darkraid

YAY! Draining the loop is gonna suck though.


----------



## H3||scr3am

but thats why I have drain lines


----------



## KusH

Man if I see you pull off quad gtx 480 sli in this rig, I might just have to make a trip to Cananada... Yes I meant Cananada.


----------



## NrGx

My rig feels like its peeing next to Mr T at the urinals.


----------



## H3||scr3am

heh, it dwarfs alot of rigs out there right now







too bad It's down, need to get it back into a working state ASAP







CPU blocks arrived, and they're sexxy, just need the Board block set so I can really get it together







hopefully it arrives this week.


----------



## Sanders54

Pix!


----------



## KusH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sanders54* 
Pix!

^^ This









Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## H3||scr3am

Off to the post office to pick up sexxai MIPS block







brb then pics and then maybe start draining rig and disassemble for a refit with the new parts


----------



## [Adz]

*waits patiently*


----------



## H3||scr3am

COPPER OVERWHELMING!


----------



## Jarvillio

I have to go change my pants now...thanks.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jarvillio* 
I have to go change my pants now...thanks.

join the club, I'm on my second pair, you're only witnessing it by proxy lol


----------



## Killhouse

Whoa









*waits for an AMD equivalent of the SR-2*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[Adz]* 
*waits patiently*

Just noticed I'm in your sig


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Killhouse* 
Whoa









*waits for an AMD equivalent of the SR-2*

Just noticed I'm in your sig









maybe I'd have someone to compete against in the Multi threaded mayhem competition then


----------



## KusH

nom nom nom


----------



## Willanhanyard




----------



## ryanrenolds08

WOW! The only thing sexier is Chuck Norris...and thats saying something!


----------



## KusH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ryanrenolds08* 
WOW! The only thing sexier is Chuck Norris...and thats saying something!

Not even Chuck Norris compares to this rig.

Chuck Norris might be able to push the earth down while doing push ups, but he can't calculate pi in <2-3seconds lol.


----------



## xxlawman87xx

The only thing sexier than this build is my girlfriend.....and she has good and bad days.....


----------



## KusH

giggity giggity goooo


----------



## Willanhanyard

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KusH* 
giggity giggity goooo


----------



## xxlawman87xx

Quit stealing my Avatar glory.....LOL


----------



## Trademark

Very nice build man


----------



## hodi

holy sh--

that build made me register


----------



## TheOcelot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hodi* 
holy sh--

that build made me register









Epic first post


----------



## supaspoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


also check out my submissions to the OCN Multithreaded madness competition










Holy mother of batman 57.4k!? I knew it would be high, but jeebus that make you want to slap your momma. You just convinced me to build one......commence operation 'hide cash from the missus stash'.


----------



## ebolamonkey3

Wow, just read through all 600 posts. What's the PPD on this thing?


----------



## Tator Tot

lol wow I goofed.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
lol wow I goofed.

So goofy


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ebolamonkey3*


Wow, just read through all 600 posts. What's the PPD on this thing?


~100k ppd (@4Ghz), with one GTX480(@800 core)... but now with 2 we'll see, as soon as I have time to put it all together...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

How long does it take to finish one bigadv at 4ghz?


----------



## H3||scr3am

Honestly I haven't folded in forever on it, as A/C + the power drain on it were huge, I'll try again in the winter


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Oh okay








Keep us updated


----------



## zerox

Quick question does the ST1500 have enough 8 pin power connectors for your two GTX 480 and the SR-2. Because I have the same setup but my power supply does not have enough 8 pin connectors, so I need to get a new power supply.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zerox*


Quick question does the ST1500 have enough 8 pin power connectors for your two GTX 480 and the SR-2. Because I have the same setup but my power supply does not have enough 8 pin connectors, so I need to get a new power supply.


The extra PCIe connectors on the SR-2 are not needed. 
But the Strider 1500w has 4 8pin & 4 6pin connectors.

SR-2 has 3 optional 6pin PCIe connectors on the board though.

SO even with those 3 6pins used, he still has enough connectors for 2 high end GPU's and 1 Medium Range PhysX card (like a GTS 450)


----------



## Willanhanyard

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## zerox

Does anyone know that the optional PCI-E on the Sr-2 are for?
I ask because when i give them power my board will not post, but if i don't give them power, it works just fine.
Dunno if i should RMA it or just use it as is.
I guess the question is do they help in overclocking in anyway?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zerox* 
Does anyone know that the optional PCI-E on the Sr-2 are for?
I ask because when i give them power my board will not post, but if i don't give them power, it works just fine.
Dunno if i should RMA it or just use it as is.
I guess the question is do they help in overclocking in anyway?

They are there to apply additional power to the PCIe Lanes & CPU's.

1 for each CPU, and 1 for the PCIe lanes.

As for the No-boot problem; you should make a thread. I would suggest in the PSU section as it might relate your your HX1000 and it's rail distribution.

But that way we don't clutter Hellscreams thread with Diagnostic posts for your problem


----------



## Warmachine

hello everyone!! i'm back in the topic!!

I noticed some of you are folding. Nice!!! The SR2 rocks , meeeeenn!! yyoouhhuoouu

Still happy after 4 months..

To reply to some people @stock with 5680s on bigadv 6900 WU you fold them in 25H. Average if 109K. . I don't know in PPD.. only with one client running. No gpu.

i saw some threads in evga forum . some people reach 150KPPD Ã* 4.2Ghz


----------



## GlockZoR IV




----------



## Willanhanyard

Whats jejemon?


----------



## charliehorse55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willanhanyard;11635519*
> Whats jejemon?


http://tinyurl.com/y4788jg


----------



## H3||scr3am

... Full Copper SR2 revamp coming soon







This new block is on it's way









then I'll need to rip it apart and upgrade it







pics will follow over next few weeks I'm sure.

Attachment 215296

Attachment 215297

Attachment 215299


----------



## [Adz]




----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Sweeeet


----------



## H3||scr3am

Resurection (New photos, after 90* fittings, and EK Supreme HF Copper CPU Blocks.)


----------



## [Adz]

Suddenly, I don't feel so bad for still being awake at 5.30am


----------



## langer1972

That would make a good folding rig.


----------

